# When did Zionism have anything to do with religion?



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....

It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion...

Here is what the British Zionist posted...

*Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת, IPA: [t͡sijo̞ˈnut], translit._Tziyonut_, after _Zion_) is a nationalist and political movement of Jews and Jewish culture that supports the reestablishment of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the historic Land of Israel

I am all for the establishment of homelands for displaced peoples... The Kurds for example....

However, as far as I am aware, The Kurds are not looking for a homeland that is exclusively Kurdish! They live where they have ALWAYS lived, but have been oppressed/persecuted through the millennia. 

There are a great many tribes around the world who wish for a homeland, for nationalist and political reasons, NOT for religious reasons!

Two other prominent examples, Tamil and Sawaari, have also been fighting for decades for a homeland...

All are tribes, not religions!

Whether your view of nationalism is primordialist or modernist, the fact remains that Zionism is a Nationalistic Political movement that, to be fair, is outdated and frowned upon by modern society!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> 
> It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion...
> 
> ...






 So you LIE again about Isreal saying it wants to be purely Jewish when that is obviously not true. It is your lot the muslim scum that wants the world to be just Islamic.  Yes Zionism is a political movement just as arab nationalism is a political movement, the difference being it is arab nationalism that uses islam as an excuse to murder, rape and steal from others. So who is better all told arab nationalists like IS, MB, AQ, BH, hamas, fatah and hezbolla or peaceful Zionism.


----------



## theliq (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...


Poor,at least you should be able to spell "ISRAEL" correctly..but like most of your prose it's inaccurate........


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...



So it's a lie that Netanyahu wants a "Jewish State"?

So, it's a lie that the "Jewish State" law would come before true democracy?

No... The nationalistic and political ideas of Zionism are to create a "Jewish State", as said by Netanyahu in the recent elections!

What is the Jewish state bill - Telegraph
Netanyahu s Jewish State Is an Affront to Judaism New Voices


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 24, 2015)

I am just fine with the Jews having a sliver of land in otherwise muslim states. I don't see anyone moaning about that, which I call hypocrisy.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> I am just fine with the Jews having a sliver of land in otherwise muslim states. I don't see anyone moaning about that, which I call hypocrisy.



No hypocrisy here.... 

I have NO problem Jews having their own land, the same as Arabs having their own land...


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 24, 2015)

If so, then zionism is just fine isn't it?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> If so, then zionism is just fine isn't it?



Not really....

No form of political extremism is fine is it?

If that were the case then Hamas would be fine... Which of course it isn't!


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 24, 2015)

Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.

In fact the whole question of zionism is a non-issue. Israel exists and that is a reality so the term in of itself is irrelevant except to those with a bias in discrediting Israel's existence.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...



Ah yes those peaceful Zionists...

Zionist political violence - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> 
> In fact the whole question of zionism is a non-issue. Israel exists and that is a reality so the term in of itself is irrelevant except to those with a bias in discrediting Israel's existence.



Well, now it appears that you are showing signs of hypocrisy...

Zionists being compared to terrorist groups is nothing new!

Zionist political violence - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > I am just fine with the Jews having a sliver of land in otherwise muslim states. I don't see anyone moaning about that, which I call hypocrisy.
> ...



The Arabs have PLENTY of land in the M.E.; in fact I thought that is part of the reason the kingdom of Jordan was sliced out of the original mandate for Palestine by the British.  To give the Arabs their portion of Palestine.  Because, do not forget that the original Mandate for Palestine included much land to the East of the Jordan river.

Just sayin'


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity, nice post. However besides the other holes I punched into other replies so far, here is the thing about Zionism.

It is and it isn't based upon religion.  It is the fulfillment of many prophecies in the Bible, whereupon the Jews would be called back from the four corners of the Earth to RE-establish their home country in Erezt Israel.  Sure the other groups you mention, ala the Kurds, etc., should have their rights to establish a home land as well.  But where? And what are they missing? A (thee) book full of prophecies and history(s) of their culture, nation, and plight.

I want to add to this.  I do not believe that the Jews are a chosen people as in to be regarded above all others.  They are the ones to whom the book was given, even the Koran calls them "The people of the book".  I do not even believe that most Jews think that they are "chosen" as in being above all others like a superior race.

Nope, IMHO God just chose this one dude (Abraham) a few thousand years ago and figured that he was going to use him and all his descendants and their story, history and prophecies to prove to them and eventually the rest of the world that he is thee I AM.  The creator of the world.

Get it?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Yes they do Teddy....

Not sure what you were sayin' but you said it and I agreed with it ;-)


----------



## Humanity (Apr 24, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity, nice post. However besides the other holes I punched into other replies so far, here is the thing about Zionism.
> 
> It is and it isn't based upon religion.  It is the fulfillment of many prophecies in the Bible, whereupon the Jews would be called back from the four corners of the Earth to RE-establish their home country in Erezt Israel.  Sure the other groups you mention, ala the Kurds, etc., should have their rights to establish a home land as well.  But where? And what are they missing? A (thee) book full of prophecies and history(s) of their culture, nation, and plight.
> 
> ...



To deal with the Kurds first, there are already several maps of suggested Kurdistan that, often, incorporate portions of a number of countries. There is an autonomous region in Iraq, Kurdistan.... No, they don't have some fictitious writing supporting their rights to a homeland but, surely that is pretty irrelevant as all people have a right to a homeland.

Whilst I don't want to offend anyone's religious beliefs....

The book you mention is the greatest fictional book ever written...

When someone comes up with the bearded guy in the sky as a reason for causing some much shit in the world I have to seriously question why!

My preference is to ignore the book and use common sense... Which says that, yes, EVEN the Jews have a right to a homeland.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> 
> It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion...
> 
> ...



Actually by your comparison, the land belongs to the Jews.

There are Kurds all over the world today, born and raised in Europe, U.S., etc. If tomorrow an independent state of Kurdistan comes into existence, and these Kurds who are being oppressed and killed by Islamic savages decide to go back and join their brethren in their ancient homeland, are these migrating Kurds now colonists and invaders in the land of their ancestors? 

And what if there are a bunch of Arab Muslim asshole invaders already there, who disagree with this state...do they then get to kill Kurds as they please and in the name of Allah, as they are today? 

Like the Kurds all that the Jews did was join their brethren who have kept a presence in that land for thousands of years.

Game set match.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> ...



Don't know, today the words Islam, Islamism, Muslim, etc. have all become synonymous with terrorist barbarian animal.  The world is starting to become immune to seeing Muslim savagery. It's almost like people expect it from them.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> No, they don't have some fictitious writing supporting their rights to a homeland but, <snip>
> 
> The book you mention is the greatest fictional book ever written...



I am sorry you have not educated yourself.  The Bible is not a work of fiction.  Not in its entirety.  Many of the historical parts of it have been proven archeologically.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> 
> In fact the whole question of zionism is a non-issue. Israel exists and that is a reality so the term in of itself is irrelevant except to those with a bias in discrediting Israel's existence.





Linkiloo said:


> Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> 
> In fact the whole question of zionism is a non-issue. Israel exists and that is a reality so the term in of itself is irrelevant except to those with a bias in discrediting Israel's existence.



The Zionists in Palestine were terrorists.  Israel was created through the success of the terrorism of the Stern Gang, Irgun and other Jewish terrorists.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 The desperation of the islamomorons using typo's to win a point. Such a pity it fails every time as it just shows how deaperate they are,


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Correct and at the same time wants the Atheists, muslims and Christians that are prepared to live in peace be full citizens of Israel.  By Jewish he means one based on Jewish traditions and culture. Not as the arab muslims want for Palestine a state solely for the muslims and their slaves.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > I am just fine with the Jews having a sliver of land in otherwise muslim states. I don't see anyone moaning about that, which I call hypocrisy.
> ...






 Just as long as it is not in Palestine, isn't that right


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > If so, then zionism is just fine isn't it?
> ...






 What is extremist about Zionism compared to islam ?


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...


yeah the muslims wanna steal land from people just like the jews. two peas of the same pod. you twin religions really should kiss and make up. you two are really pissing the rest of the world off and putting us all in danger. grow up you big nose jews and get over your chosen few status. it's a fable. you aren't special and your God is going to show you so by punishing you all again. as always


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Which pales into insignificance when compared to Islamic political, religious and plain old psychopathic violence as the pictures I have uploaded show.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> ...






 RACIST LIAR


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> 
> It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion...
> 
> ...



zion has been a center for their faith since abraham and the sacrifice.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...



So what?  Constantinople has been the center of the Orthodox Church  since it was established.  No one is suggesting that the current inhabitants be removed and the place returned to the Greeks.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Yet here you are suggesting that the current inhabitants of Israel be removed and the place given to the illegal arab muslim immigrants


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 25, 2015)

Zionism is the term for the movement to provide self determination for the Jewish people.

Things like Subhumanity, here, and all the other creatures that persecute Jews like they do display why it was so very necessary.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Zionists in Palestine were terrorists.  Israel was created through the success of the terrorism of the Stern Gang, Irgun and other Jewish terrorists.



And the Hagganah and Maccabbee against the terrorism that the Mufti of Jerusalem, Hussani (misspelled) kept inciting  the Arabs to visit against the Jews/Israelis.  The Hagganah were at first a defense against the mufti, the Maccabbee broke out of the Haganah as the ones tired of not striking back.

You always leave out the details that do not suit your narrative.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 26, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > No, they don't have some fictitious writing supporting their rights to a homeland but, <snip>
> ...



Erm...no.

"This is what archaeologists have learned from their excavations in the Land of Israel: 

the Israelites were never in Egypt, 

did not wander in the desert, 

did not conquer the land in a military campaign and
did not pass it on to the 12 tribes of Israel
Perhaps even harder to swallow is that the united monarchy of David and Solomon, which is described by the Bible as a regional power, was at most a small tribal kingdom. 

And it will come as an unpleasant shock to many that the God of Israel, YHWH, had a female consort and that the early Israelite religion adopted monotheism only in the waning period of the monarchy and not at Mount Sinai."---Professor Ze'ev Herzog, Professor of Archaeology at The Department of Archaeology and Ancient Near Eastern Cultures at Tel-Aviv University.

Biblical Archaeologists, on the other hand, are only interested in finding evidence to support Bible/Torah stories, their objectivity is questionable.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







How about some links to substantiate your claims above, and not those made up ones from left wing  and islamomoron sources.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 26, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



you forget about goshen, the art work in the royal tombs, the proto-hebrew writings on a sarcophagus, the semitic style palace or the small pyramid that was the tomb of the foreign viser, joseph.
You don't follow archeology news regularly?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 26, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > No, they don't have some fictitious writing supporting their rights to a homeland but, <snip>
> ...



I am sorry that I have not been sucked into a fictitious piece of literature... I have read of people believe in Harry Potter also! Many historical parts of that particular book have been 'proven' through archaeology, there is NO doubting that... However, as you clearly state, "not in its entirety"...

There are a GREAT many books written that a 'proven' but "not in its entirety".... Books based upon SOME facts and a LOT of fiction!

However, when one reads of a 'Sky Wizard' telling someone that they have to go and invade someone else land and then make it THEIR 'homeland'... One does have to question the 'sanity' of those who believe completely...

Fiction starts from the very beginning of the story... What happens after that is, well, at best made up by a few, edited by many throughout the millennia....


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







So you mean the Koran that is saying that 1400 years after it was first regurgitated, and the muslims are still acting on the words when the false prophet said allah has given you the world to own


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Not at all, those are a matter for Egyptian Archaeologists to comment upon and are irrelevant to this topic.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



I would suggest you read a book, but that's waaay beyond your capabilities. Nevertheless I'm, as ever,  happy to relieve your thirst for enlightenment from the darknes of your right wing ignorance and bigotry. 

Deconstructing the walls of Jericho Mideastfacts


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Harry Potter isn't TRUE!!?? OMG! Je suis  désolé!


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionists in Palestine were terrorists.  Israel was created through the success of the terrorism of the Stern Gang, Irgun and other Jewish terrorists.
> ...


More "Mufti the Bogeyman" rubbish.


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Phoney you should spend more time studying British history, because you know fcuk all about Middle Eastern.steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Zionism is the term for the movement to provide self determination for the Jewish people.
> 
> Things like Subhumanity, here, and all the other creatures that persecute Jews like they do display why it was so very necessary.


Self Determination AT EVERY ONE ELSE'S EXPENSE.....Yeah that would be right.


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Poor old Teddy really has become a Zionista Whore these days


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity, nice post. However besides the other holes I punched into other replies so far, here is the thing about Zionism.
> 
> It is and it isn't based upon religion.  It is the fulfillment of many prophecies in the Bible, whereupon the Jews would be called back from the four corners of the Earth to RE-establish their home country in Erezt Israel.  Sure the other groups you mention, ala the Kurds, etc., should have their rights to establish a home land as well.  But where? And what are they missing? A (thee) book full of prophecies and history(s) of their culture, nation, and plight.
> 
> ...


What a Fcuking Nut you are.........the original Jews were part Arab.....you have no sense of the truth or education.....you know not the minute nor the hour.


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...


So you say Give the Kurds their own country YET deny the Palestinians......there is something fcuked in your logic....Roudy..........Did you know that when the Kurds in Iraq were Gassed by Sadam......it was given approval by the US,moreover the poison-gas was supplied by the USA..............so who are the real Savages Roudy..............You,that's WHO.

steve the all knowing theliq....ever living,ever faithful and always Sure.


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> If so, then zionism is just fine isn't it?


ISN'T BECAUSE THEY ARE VERMIN


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> 
> In fact the whole question of zionism is a non-issue. Israel exists and that is a reality so the term in of itself is irrelevant except to those with a bias in discrediting Israel's existence.


No it is based on the fact that all ZIONISM is TERRORISM.........you fool


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > If so, then zionism is just fine isn't it?
> ...


 Who are vermin? Are you in the habit of calling people vermin who live in their country and go about their daily business?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Basing your whole argument on one book shows that you don't have an argument. Might I suggest looking for more expansive works that show him to be wrong.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> ...






 Even though it has been shown to have no basis in terrorism, and this is just islamonazi propaganda and blood libels


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Seems I know more that you because I don't rely solely on just one source


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is the term for the movement to provide self determination for the Jewish people.
> ...






Sounds like what the Palestinians are doing, now when will they take the next step towards self determination in full ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity, nice post. However besides the other holes I punched into other replies so far, here is the thing about Zionism.
> ...






 NOPE the arabs were from another country all together, and did not mix with anyone.

 DO you, because if you do then you are the only paerson who does.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 They were given their own country in 1923, why do they want more ?   The only people denying them their own country are the arab muslims en masse.    

 Who are the real savages, why those arab muslims that target children with illegal weapons and then complain when they get killed in retaliation.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

That has got to be the post of the year so far Phoney!

Zionists basing their whole argument on one book shows that they too don't have an argument?

Oh no, sorry, correction....

One book and the great Sky Wizard!

What a dumbsass!


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


No, that's a Zionist trait. 

" [The Palestinians are] beasts walking on two legs." Menahim Begin,
"The Palestinians" would be crushed like grasshoppers ... heads smashed against the boulders and walls."  Yitzhak Shamir
"We have to kill all the Palestinians unless they are resigned to live here as slaves." 
"Our race is the Master Race. We are divine gods on this planet. We are as different from the inferior races as they are from insects. In fact, compared to our race, other races are beasts and animals, cattle at best. Other races are considered as human excrement. Our destiny is to rule over the inferior races. Our earthly kingdom will be ruled by our leader with a rod of iron. The masses will lick our feet and serve us as our slaves." - Israeli prime Minister Menachem Begin.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Quite right, you are finally getting the point, basing your whole argument on one book, the Bible/Torah, shows that you don't have an argument. 

Well done, now off you go and read those expansive books you mention; then come back and prove how wrong Professor Ze'ev Herzog, Professor of Archaeology at The Department of Archaeology and Ancient Near Eastern Cultures at Tel-Aviv University, is.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






Only you mentioned the great sky wizard, I base my whole argument on many books and no great sky wizard and I am still a Zionist.

 seems that you cant read and understand English all that well, could it be that it is not your first language


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Only one problem I don't base my whole argument on the Bible, I base it on non religious sources from many different places.   So why do you LIE when you are backed into a corner.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh goodness Phoney, if you get any dumber you won't be able to turn your computer on and post shite!

We can only hope!

Tell, me which OTHER book says that the Sky Wizard gave Israel to the Jews?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 Why don't you tell me as I have never said that have I, I have said that the LoN gave the 22% of Palestine remaining after trans Jordan as the national home for the Jews. The arab muslims got theirs with Syria, Iraq, Iran, Saudi and Egypt


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



That's true, since you can't produce any argument at all, you make up a fantasy fiction in your head that you *have* produced an argument and then accuse other people of lying (that's rich coming from the second biggest liar on the forum (Rude-eee takes top spot there). Stop trolling the forum and get a life, or better yet, show me evidence of a genuine scholarly argument that counters this.

"This is what archaeologists have learned from their excavations in the Land of Israel:

the Israelites were never in Egypt,
did not wander in the desert,
did not conquer the land in a military campaign and
did not pass it on to the 12 tribes of Israel
Perhaps even harder to swallow is that the united monarchy of David and Solomon, which is described by the Bible as a regional power, was at most a small tribal kingdom.

And it will come as an unpleasant shock to many that the God of Israel, YHWH, had a female consort and that the early Israelite religion adopted monotheism only in the waning period of the monarchy and not at Mount Sinai."---Professor Ze'ev Herzog, Professor of Archaeology at The Department of Archaeology and Ancient Near Eastern Cultures at Tel-Aviv University.  

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No they didn't.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Because one person says so you accept his word because in meets with your POV, and all other studies are just Zionist propaganda.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 LINK ?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Trying to deflect like the lunatic you are, still not holding my breath.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Apr 27, 2015)

*sigh* Oh, all right then, one more time

The Balfour Declaration The Origins of the Arab-Israeli Conflict Amazon.co.uk Jonathan Schneer 9781408809709 Books

A Line in the Sand Britain France and the Struggle That Shaped the Middle East Amazon.co.uk James Barr 9781847394576 Books

The War for Palestine Rewriting the History of 1948 Cambridge Middle East Studies Amazon.co.uk Eugene L. Rogan Avi Shlaim 9780521699341 Books

Peacemakers Six Months that Changed The World The Paris Peace Conference of 1919 and Its Attempt to End War Amazon.co.uk Margaret MacMillan 9780719562372 Books

One Palestine Complete Jews and Arabs Under the British Mandate Amazon.co.uk Tom Segev 9780349112862 Books


----------



## Roudy (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Oh hello again dipstick.  There was never a Palestine country or Palestinian people, so why should land be given to people who never had it. Palestine is a new 20th century phenomenon.  The land belonged to the Ottomans for 700 years and EVEN THEY DIDN'T CALL IT "PALESTINE".


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Erm...no.<snip>



Well I suppose I wouldn't expect any other type of response from you, don't you also deny the Holocaust?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> I am sorry that I have not been sucked into a fictitious piece of literature...<snip>



Ahh, now I get it, you're also an atheist.  That explains much.


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> More "Mufti the Bogeyman" rubbish.



What are you saying?  The Mufti of Jerusalem did not exist?  Or are you denying that he did the things he did.  Things that are undeniable?


----------



## teddyearp (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok, you want some reading to do?  Check out these two titles:

Exodus Leon Uris 9780553258479 Amazon.com Books

That's about the birth of the nation of Israel.  And for more on the Mufti, check this one out:

The Haj Leon Uris 9780553248647 Amazon.com Books


I especially like the latter as it talks about the Arabs leaving Israel.  It gives another reason for them to leave.  And it have nothing to do with being scared of the Israelites.  It is because they are afraid to stay in case the Arab League calls them collaborators.  Sound familiar?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 27, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, you want some reading to do?  Check out these two titles:
> 
> Exodus Leon Uris 9780553258479 Amazon.com Books
> 
> ...



unfortunately you picked two titles that are historical novel.  The events around the family are true but the family is fiction.  It is a good depiction of what was happening but the main characters are fiction 

How about the case for Israel by Gervasi, a lot of appendix documents, or history of Israel by Sachar, or israel a history by Gilbert


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 It is you trying to deflect away from the facts, one paltry book and you ignore the many hundreds of others that saw differently.      You are a sad brainwashed loser, just like the rest of the neo marxists


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> *sigh* Oh, all right then, one more time
> 
> The Balfour Declaration The Origins of the Arab-Israeli Conflict Amazon.co.uk Jonathan Schneer 9781408809709 Books
> 
> ...





 So where are the extracts from the full book so that we can see your so called evidence ourselves.  Or would that destroy your claims because they say the same thing as International law does.

 The LoN gave 22% of Palestine to the Jews for their National home as outlined in the Mandate for Palestine 1923


----------



## Humanity (Apr 27, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry that I have not been sucked into a fictitious piece of literature...<snip>
> ...



 Nope, agnostic, thank you!

Does that explain anything to you?


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


 Well since I agree that the Jews have a right to their own homeland, as do the palestinians and the Tibetans, I must be vermin.

Pity that is your viewpoint.


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I am a zionist and couldn't care less about books or religious arguments. The Israelis have their sliver of land, the Palestinians should (have) accept(ed) theirs and end of story. If I were a Palestinian leader I would declare my homeland and work at building it up. I would cut out the terrorism and the maps without Israel being reflected, adjust my Charter and get on with it i.e. living.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Erm...no.<snip>
> ...



You mean factual and accurate, thanks.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > More "Mufti the Bogeyman" rubbish.
> ...



Given you get your information from Leon Uris, I'm not surprised you come up with the Zionist, "Mufti the Bogeyman" historiography of Haj Amin Al-Husseini.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you want some reading to do?  Check out these two titles:
> ...


Good Zionist versions of history, all. Nice plug. I must get a copy of Gilbert, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* Oh, all right then, one more time
> ...



Anyone interested can get copies of those books and find out for themselves if they want to. You asked for links to my sources, I kindly used up some of my valuable time to enlighten you. What you do is up to you, after all, you can lead a horse to water...

You on the other hand repeat other people's posts as if they were your own without any understanding of the topic. It's why you come across as stupid, go learn something outside of Wikipedia or the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs Hasbara, I might begin to take you seriously.

I won't hold my breath...


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



If you agree that Jewish people from Europe with no connection to the land in question have a right to create a "homeland" by disposessing the native population and conducting a brutal occupation with regular slaughters of said population...well, all I can say is, if the mitpachat fits...


----------



## Challenger (Apr 28, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Aah yes, the oft quoted Zionist Dream, the old will die off and the young won't care any more...yeah, right, whatever.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 About as factual and accurate as the rules put out in Animal Farm.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






Some people don't have the money spare to buy such books, and need it for life's other luxuries like food, clothing and heating.   So the least you could do is post the books in their entirety so they can be picked over and the discrepancies and lies pointed out. Or would this show you to be so much of a LIAR and/or brainwashed idiot that you would have to go and lay down in a dark room for a month.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 But it is only islamomoron propaganda that says this. The rest of decent humanity says they do have a connection to the land and do have a legal right to their homeland. The native population being partly Jewish were not dispossessed of anything. The arab muslims not being natives but recent illegal immigrants had no claim to the land, so did not count. No brutal occupation and regular slaughter of the arab muslims, just what is allowed for in the Geneva conventions and retaliation to armed terrorist attacks. If the arab muslims did not attack then the Israeli's would not need to respond with superior firepower.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Better than the pan arab nationalisty dream of world domnnation and the return of the caliphate. Have you been practising with the stones, and how to be deferential to even the muslim beggars like all good dhimmi's


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 28, 2015)

Body and Soul The State of the Jewish Nation Film Review - The Hollywood Reporter

The Farhud by Edwin Black - Home Page


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, you want some reading to do?  Check out these two titles:
> 
> Exodus Leon Uris 9780553258479 Amazon.com Books
> 
> ...


Exodus. The best book I have ever read. Leon Uris is to Israel's history what James Michener is to America's history.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2015)

Let's see, a bunch of Europeans get on a ship to go to Palestine to remove the people living there and create a state for themselves.  How heroic.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Let's see, a bunch of Europeans get on a ship to go to Palestine to remove the people living there and create a state for themselves.  How heroic.






 Only this is just another of your RACIST LIES isn't it.

 The Europeans were invited to migrate because the arab muslims refused to live in Palestine. They only started to illegally migrate there when the Europeans had drained the swamps and turned them into farms. The arab muslims then swarmed into Palestine on the promise of work and possibly fertile land to steal. Then WW1 broke out and the British enlisted the help of the arab muslims and Jews in defeating the Ottomans. Those are the real facts as written in the unbiased historical records, not your islamomoron fantasy variant that has no basis in reality


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Where have I mentioned a book? Keep up Phoney, not only are you incapable of constructing your own arguments you're confusing who said what, then to cover your confusion, you resort to childish insults, pathetic.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



If they are reading this, they have access to a computer, be it at home or at an internet hotspot venue or even...wait for it...a Library!

Another epic Phoney phail. Go read a book.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Now you're just ranting to take up bandwidth.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see, a bunch of Europeans get on a ship to go to Palestine to remove the people living there and create a state for themselves.  How heroic.
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Yeah, right, whatever.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you want some reading to do?  Check out these two titles:
> ...


Fiction.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Body and Soul The State of the Jewish Nation Film Review - The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> ...



Lost me at, 

"Featuring commentary by some three dozen historians, academics, religious leaders, political scientists and other experts—yes, the ubiquitous *Alan Dershowitz* among them" 

In other words, "Polemic Zionist B.S."


----------



## Humanity (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh shit... Here we go again...

Phoney forgot what he said AGAIN so has to come out with a deflection!

You need more meds Phoney?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 When you touted the archaeological book that said the Jews were never in Egypt of course. Cant you remember your own posts these days


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 It is you that has failed as I read plenty of books, some on subjects that would baffle you completely, and I download them to my E-Reader. A pity that this site does not like E-pub format or I would post some parts of them to show just how wrong you are. And many parts of the UK no longer have Libraries because the neo Marxists in charge closed them down to save money


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Wrong again challenged as the evidence shows it is always the arab muslims that start the violence. Or don't you see the violence as being started by the arab muslims ?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


So is Islam.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Then try and refute it from non partisan sources, or would this mean you cant find any so post your get out gif ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 All the other looney lefties have been practising, you can see them at doctors surgeries wanting rectal repairs


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Then produce the post where I have said differently ?   It is that simple


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...






 PROOF ?


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney, Phoney, Phoney, I don't know; making things up again, tsk, tsk. Try me, I have eclectic tastes and there's not much out there that baffles me. As for E-Readers, you can download most versions for PCs (i.e. Kindle for PC), that allow text copy/paste which you can then insert into your posts, so post away and prove me wrong, prove you actually read books and not use them as door stops or toilet paper.

Oh, by the way, there's stil a library in most towns and cities in the UK.I live in a rural area and we have access to 4 libraries locally, not counting the mobile one that does the rounds. There's even one in XXXX which you could make use of, if you are in the area. Damn those neo-Marxists!


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Clearly, you are confused again, those are all the right-wingers queuing to have the regulation sticks inserted.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Just read one of his novels.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Nope definitely looney lefties with their Labour leaflets and Socialist Worker in their pockets.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 So now you are a Literary genius and can see fiction when it isn't Islamic...................


----------



## Challenger (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (May 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Read the posts...

IT'S THAT SIMPLE MORON....


----------



## Phoenall (May 1, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 So you cant produce the post..............figures


----------



## Humanity (May 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And the dumb just achieved complete dumbness..

Just read your last posts!!! You will be able to figure it out!!


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Moronic lowlife Conservative


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Wrong again as I am not affiliated to any party.............YET


----------



## Daniyel (May 7, 2015)

The Question: Since when Zionism has anything to do with religion? 

The Answer: The very essence of Zionism origins in Judaism and over the years developed as tradition and heritage among (mostly) secular Jews in Europe to become the "Modern " Zionism.
If you want Biblical/Prayers/Traditional related sources and references feel free to quote me.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> The Kurds for example....However, as far as I am aware, The Kurds are not looking for a homeland that is exclusively Kurdish! They live where they have ALWAYS lived, but have been oppressed/persecuted through the millennia.



Idiot, before spouting your stupidy before the world, did you even know a single fucking Kurd, ever?

How do you know they are not seeking a sovereign homeland?  Because that is EXACTLY what they want - and are biding their time until they can politically achieve it, like when the US has a real president willing to tell erdo and especially iran to go fuck themselves and supports them.



> Whether your view of nationalism is primordialist or modernist, the fact remains that Zionism is a Nationalistic Political movement that, to be fair, is outdated and frowned upon by modern society!



Wrong c-nt, which is why no one sane has issues with ireland being the irish homeland, china for the chinese, etc, but lunatic racist trash like you thinks that the jews are singularly not entitled to one, despite being massacred and slaughtered hundreds of times by those who were hosting them at one time or other.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> So it's a lie that Netanyahu wants a "Jewish State"?



Shit for brains, you have no issue with 57 muslim nations using sharia as a basis, you have no issue with multiple arab muslim nations banning jews outright from entering the country, you have no issues with arab muslims ethnically cleansing non-arab muslims out of their countries - but only tiny Israel merits a comment?  FUCK YOU idiot asshole, you're not even worth a response you fucking turd.


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity, nice post. However besides the other holes I punched into other replies so far, here is the thing about Zionism.
> 
> It is and it isn't based upon religion.  It is the fulfillment of many prophecies in the Bible, whereupon the Jews would be called back from the four corners of the Earth to RE-establish their home country in Erezt Israel.  Sure the other groups you mention, ala the Kurds, etc., should have their rights to establish a home land as well.  But where? And what are they missing? A (thee) book full of prophecies and history(s) of their culture, nation, and plight.
> 
> ...



I think Ishmael came from Abrahams seed as well as what 6 others besides Isaac . No book fell from heaven, Ezra wrote from passed down stories, mainly Canaanite, Sumerian, a little Egyptian, and lots of Persian. That was in about 300 bc. In Babylon is where the Talmud was wrote, there was no Yahweh, he was a tribal war lord. There is no prophecy either.  You are right about something though, Israel Zionist are out for global control and Jerusalem will be their castle.


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2015)

The  maj of jews today are Chazars, who never set foot in Judea. This is all lies, and imposters are pretending to be the OT people.


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity, nice post. However besides the other holes I punched into other replies so far, here is the thing about Zionism.
> ...







 And one good cough from the rest of the world would see your Zionist fantasy come crashing down. You really are stupid to think that 12 million Jews could rule the world from Jerusalem. I want some of what you are smoking to see if I can come up with a good idea to make me rich


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The  maj of jews today are Chazars, who never set foot in Judea. This is all lies, and imposters are pretending to be the OT people.






 They were a fictional people invented to sell a book. Read the history books and not the islamomoron propaganda


----------



## Humanity (May 9, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds for example....However, as far as I am aware, The Kurds are not looking for a homeland that is exclusively Kurdish! They live where they have ALWAYS lived, but have been oppressed/persecuted through the millennia.
> ...



Wow, you are an intellectual one aren't you


----------



## Humanity (May 9, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > So it's a lie that Netanyahu wants a "Jewish State"?
> ...



Wow, you are an intellectual one aren't you


----------



## Roudy (May 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



If you're Jewish you automatically have a connection to the land of Israel, DUMBASS.


----------



## Roudy (May 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Let's see, a bunch of Europeans get on a ship to go to Palestine to remove the people living there and create a state for themselves.  How heroic.



Jews have maintained a presence and kept coming back despite the many invasions and destructions.  The Arab Muslims are the invaders.


----------



## Roudy (May 9, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds for example....However, as far as I am aware, The Kurds are not looking for a homeland that is exclusively Kurdish! They live where they have ALWAYS lived, but have been oppressed/persecuted through the millennia.
> ...



Subhumanity likes to wave his Palestine flag and spew bullshit.


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 More intellectual than you will ever be


----------



## Humanity (May 9, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > No, they don't have some fictitious writing supporting their rights to a homeland but, <snip>
> ...



Now, now Teddy....

I don't have to be a god fearing being to be educated...

You agree that the bible is fictitious in many ways, more than it can be reliably used as a historical reference book!

Yep, parts of the book ARE proven through archeology, but let's face it, most is made up mumbo jumbo!


----------



## Humanity (May 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Not something you would ever do Phoney is it


----------



## Humanity (May 9, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Zionism is the term for the movement to provide self determination for the Jewish people.
> 
> Things like Subhumanity, here, and all the other creatures that persecute Jews like they do display why it was so very necessary.



I have many Jewish friends, never persecuted one of them!


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Only when morons like you do it all the time, then I bide my time and pounce when you do it.


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is the term for the movement to provide self determination for the Jewish people.
> ...






Maybe not to their faces, and they could just be having you on pretending to be your friend..............


----------



## teddyearp (May 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Now now, Humanity, you know better than to put words into my mouth.  For me to say, "Not in it's entirety" is NOT me saying "fictitious in many ways".

And as my fault, for me to say about it being fictitious, "Not in its entirety" is not my correct take on it either.  I should be saying that there are parts of it that could be construed to be fictitious.  Mainly the parts about the creation. I believe the Bible to be the Word of God.  But in our modern age, we have to reconcile parts of what was written to our modern knowledge.

I'll try to make this short, lol.  Say you were to go back 1000 years and tell someone exactly what the Internet was and how it worked.  Would you explain fully what a computer was and its components, the types of processors, hard drives, memory sizes, operating systems; and then go on to how they were all connected and such?  No.  Would you explain about jet airplanes or any airplanes, or cars and the workings of the internal combustion engine and the whole chain of getting oil and making it into jet fuel and gasoline to make all those wondrous things work?  No. You couldn't.  You would have to 'dumb it down' to what the person could maybe understand at the time.

And on another note, how can an infinite being reconcile and explain things to a finite being.  There are just some things that we as finite beings, locked so to speak into time with a beginning and an end, could never comprehend.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> I have many Jewish friends, never persecuted one of them!




Goodness, gracious -- that's right up there with the most infamous -- "some of my best friends is niggas".


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, have you noticed how all these anti Semites keep claiming to have all these Jewish friends? And they'll also tell you that the (imaginary) Jews they know aren't Zionists either.

That's some funny Shiite.


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


Oh do be quiet you silly Phoney!


----------



## Humanity (May 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, have you noticed how all these anti Semites keep claiming to have all these Jewish friends? And they'll also tell you that the (imaginary) Jews they know aren't Zionists either.
> 
> That's some funny Shiite.


Almost right roodboy...

Some of my Jewish friends ARE zionists... But for some strange reason don't live in Israel....


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > I have many Jewish friends, never persecuted one of them!
> ...






 Yep the cry of the RACIST when they are proven to be RACISTS


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 No I wont, I will keep on showing the world that you are an ignorant racist POS


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, have you noticed how all these anti Semites keep claiming to have all these Jewish friends? And they'll also tell you that the (imaginary) Jews they know aren't Zionists either.
> ...







 Some of my friends are neo Marxists but don't live in Russia...................


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, have you noticed how all these anti Semites keep claiming to have all these Jewish friends? And they'll also tell you that the (imaginary) Jews they know aren't Zionists either.
> ...



Just like you don't live in the mythical place called Palestine.  Wow. 

If that's true then you're yet another jealous anti Semite who hides his Jew hate while around Jews.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 11, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Wow, you are an intellectual one aren't you



Afraid to answer the question, shit for brains?


----------



## Humanity (May 11, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are an intellectual one aren't you
> ...



Oh? There was a question?

Sorry, couldn't make it out for your vile obscenities...

How about asking the question again once you have washed your filthy mouth out with soap and water. You may find you will get an answer then...


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



So if I were an English Roman Catholic, I'd have an "automatic connection" to Rome, so by your logic english Catholics can invade Italy, drive out the native Italians  and establish a "Roman homeland"?


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

"So if I were an English Roman Catholic, I'd have an "automatic connection" to Rome, so by your logic english Catholics can invade Italy, drive out the native Italians and establish a "Roman homeland"?"

The difference ofcourse is that Italy is a sovereign state whereas Palestine never was. Further, the so called natives were infact arab immigrants themselves on the whole so the British and then the UN were correct to partition the land to create two states - one arab the other Jewish. Don't forget that the arabs in this case weren't kicked out. They left.


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, have you noticed how all these anti Semites keep claiming to have all these Jewish friends? And they'll also tell you that the (imaginary) Jews they know aren't Zionists either.
> ...





Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, have you noticed how all these anti Semites keep claiming to have all these Jewish friends? And they'll also tell you that the (imaginary) Jews they know aren't Zionists either.
> ...



Whats so strange about that?


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> "So if I were an English Roman Catholic, I'd have an "automatic connection" to Rome, so by your logic english Catholics can invade Italy, drive out the native Italians and establish a "Roman homeland"?"
> 
> The difference ofcourse is that Italy is a sovereign state whereas Palestine never was. Further, the so called natives were infact arab immigrants themselves on the whole so the British and then the UN were correct to partition the land to create two states - one arab the other Jewish. Don't forget that the arabs in this case weren't kicked out. They left.



Are you for real?

"...around 80 percent of the Arab inhabitants of what became Israel (50 percent of the Arab total of Mandatory Palestine) left or were expelled from their homes."

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > "So if I were an English Roman Catholic, I'd have an "automatic connection" to Rome, so by your logic english Catholics can invade Italy, drive out the native Italians and establish a "Roman homeland"?"
> ...



Even your link uses the term 'left'. ,The arabs left simply to make room for the invading arab armies who openly declared their intention to destroy the Jewish state. The arabs lost. Tough.Still, a vast number of these arabs weren't 'palestinian' in the first place. They were immigrants themselves as the UN states.


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > mrjingles said:
> ...



Oh dear... 

Another zionazi with reading and comprehension difficulties....

..."left or were *expelled* from their homes."

"The causes are also a subject of fundamental disagreement between Arabs and Israelis. *Factors involved in the exodus include Jewish military advances*, *attacks against Arab villages* and *fears of another massacre by Zionist militias after the Deir Yassin massacre*, 239–240 which caused many to leave out of panic;  Arab evacuation orders; *expulsion orders by Israeli authorities*; the voluntary self-removal of the wealthier classes, the collapse in Palestinian leadership, and an unwillingness to live under Jewish control."

"...more than 700,000 Palestinian Arabs *fled* or were *expelled* from their homes"


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 No that is just your stupidity taking over your thought processes. But you could try that in Scotland if you were a Scots Catholic, and see how far you got


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > "So if I were an English Roman Catholic, I'd have an "automatic connection" to Rome, so by your logic english Catholics can invade Italy, drive out the native Italians and establish a "Roman homeland"?"
> ...






 Yet the Palestinians themselves say they were asked to leave by the arab armies, as the videos posted time after time show. Why do you only ever believe islamonazi propaganda that never has any back up


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > mrjingles said:
> ...



Why were they asked to leave Phoney?

"The causes are also a subject of fundamental disagreement between Arabs and Israelis. *Factors involved in the exodus include Jewish military advances*, *attacks against Arab villages* and *fears of another massacre by Zionist militias after the Deir Yassin massacre*, 239–240 which caused many to leave out of panic; Arab evacuation orders; *expulsion orders by Israeli authorities*; the voluntary self-removal of the wealthier classes, the collapse in Palestinian leadership, and an unwillingness to live under Jewish control."


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Then explain why the UN refused to allocate refugee status to all the arab muslims who left their homes ?


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



There's no breakdown of numbers here. Further, how many of these refugees were actually 'palestinian'?


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > mrjingles said:
> ...



Only those who had lived in Palestine for TWO YEARS qualified. An Egytpian or Saudi who lived in Palestine for 2 years prior to the war magicly became Palestinian.


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > mrjingles said:
> ...



More than 1 is too many!


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



more than 1 shows Palestine is a fake nation that deserves nothing


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > mrjingles said:
> ...



What sort of comment is that?


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Oh dear...

Let me correct it for the dipstick.

*"The causes are also a subject of fundamental disagreement between Arabs and Israelis. Factors involved in the exodus include Jewish military advances*, *attacks against Arab villages* and *fears of another massacre by Zionist militias after the Deir Yassin massacre*, 239–240 which caused many to leave out of panic;  *Arab evacuation orders*; *expulsion orders by Israeli authorities*; *the voluntary self-removal of the wealthier classes, the collapse in Palestinian leadership, and an unwillingness to live under Jewish control."*

"...more than 700,000 Palestinian Arabs *fled* or were *expelled* from their homes"[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



The UN refugee agency dealing with Palestine stated that a refugee need have lived in Palestine for only TWO YEARS prior to becoming a Palestine (read Palestinian) refugee. Thus, an Egyptian who'd lived in Palestine for this period prior to losing his homw is today classed as a 'palestinian'. AKA - a fraud


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Subhumanity engages in selective reading and editing in order to promote a bullshit narrarative. Here's what he / she / it missed from the link it provided:

*December 1947 – March 1948*
In the first few months of the civil war the climate in the Mandate of Palestine became volatile, although throughout this period both Arab and Jewish leaders tried to limit hostilities. According to historian Benny Morris, *the period was marked by Palestinian Arab attacks and Jewish defensiveness.

Palestinians fled the city of Haifa en masse, in one of the most notable flights of this stage. Historian Efraim Karsh writes that not only had half of the Arab community in Haifa community fled the city before the final battle was joined in late April 1948, but another 5,000–15,000 left apparently voluntarily during the fighting while the rest, some 15,000–25,000, were ordered to leave, as was initially claimed by an Israeli source, on the instructions of the Arab Higher Committee.

Karsh concludes that there was no Jewish grand design to force this departure, and that in fact the Haifa Jewish leadership tried to convince some Arabs to stay, to no avail.  Karsh based his observations on a "British Police Report" of 26 April sent after the British forces had evacuated from Haifa.
*


----------



## mrjingles (May 19, 2015)

He also as usual referred to Deir Yassin. An event the arabs portrayed falsely as a massacre but then again, even today they are quick to use the term massacre and genocide. Hypocrites.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Does the same apply to the Jews forcibly evicted by the Palestinians from the west bank in 1949 then ?

 And why didn't the other arab muslim states do what Israel did and absorb them. They are quick enough to demand the west take in arab muslim refugees when terrorists take over their nations, yet slow to do so themselves. Yet again showing they have double standards and are hypocrites.


----------



## aris2chat (May 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Arabs invaded, turks invaded, jews did not invade they immigrated and were welcome by both ottoman and arabs.  When Jews were thrown out of arab states they were welcome in Israel.  When arabs left Israel before or during the attacks on Israel but all it's neighboring states, those same refugees were not welcomed but forced to live in refugee camps and not allowed to work nor allowed right of those countries.


----------



## aris2chat (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> He also as usual referred to Deir Yassin. An event the arabs portrayed falsely as a massacre but then again, even today they are quick to use the term massacre and genocide. Hypocrites.



disinformation happened over and over again.


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Who is a jew?


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see, a bunch of Europeans get on a ship to go to Palestine to remove the people living there and create a state for themselves.  How heroic.
> ...



There were no Jews in the OT, how about that.


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 
Lesson. Most of the Jews now days are really Ashkenazis  , they are Japhetites, not semites.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> He also as usual referred to Deir Yassin. An event the arabs portrayed falsely as a massacre but then again, even today they are quick to use the term massacre and genocide. Hypocrites.



Well it all started when Arab Muslim animals decided to commit genocide and ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Hebron.  It was after this event that Jews decided to form mi'itias like the Irgun or Haganah to protect themselves against the Muslim savages.

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Well it ain't no Arab Muslim yelling Allah Akbar, pointing his ass to the Dome of Crock, that's for sure.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Actually there were moron, we already showed you that. Jew is an English word.  The OT is in Hebrew.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Bullshit, majority of Jews in Israel today are Jews who are from the Middle East, or descendants of. How's them felafels now, asylum escapee?


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

mrjingles said:


> "So if I were an English Roman Catholic, I'd have an "automatic connection" to Rome, so by your logic english Catholics can invade Italy, drive out the native Italians and establish a "Roman homeland"?"
> 
> The difference ofcourse is that Italy is a sovereign state whereas Palestine never was. Further, the so called natives were infact arab immigrants themselves on the whole so the British and then the UN were correct to partition the land to create two states - one arab the other Jewish. Don't forget that the arabs in this case weren't kicked out. They left.





aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oh yeah, they all came from the line of Judah who married a Canaanite woman. What a joke.


----------



## Humanity (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yep, 2nd or 3rd generation only....

Israel does not trace the ethnic origin of 'Israeli' Jews...


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> mrjingles said:
> 
> 
> > "So if I were an English Roman Catholic, I'd have an "automatic connection" to Rome, so by your logic english Catholics can invade Italy, drive out the native Italians and establish a "Roman homeland"?"
> ...



They are Jews who have been living in the Middle East for thousands of years.  Their descendants are now back in Israel the land where they came from.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Current demographics show that majority of Israelis are of Sephardic / Mizahi background. Keep up.

"The Jewish community in Israel is composed from all Jewish ethnic divisions, including Ashkenazi Jews, Sephardi Jews, Mizrahi Jews, Beta Israel, Bene Israel, Yemeni Jews, Karaites, and many other groups. The Israeli Jewish community manifests a wide range of Jewish cultural traditions, as well as encompassing the full spectrum of religious observance, from the Haredi communities to the Hilonim Jewish communities who live a secular lifestyle. The population consists of many ethnic groups. The majority of Israeli Jews are Mizrahi Jews, with 61% of Israeli Jews having Mizrahi Jewish ancestry as of 2005.

The majority of Israeli Jews are Mizrahi. The exact proportion of Mizrahi and Sephardic Jewish populations in Israel is unknown, some estimates place Jews of Mizrahi origin at up to 61% of the Israeli Jewish population, with hundreds of thousands more having mixed Ashkenazi heritage due to cross-cultural intermarriage.

Jews from North Africa and Asia have come to be called "Mizrahi Jews.

Most African and Asian Jewish communities use the Sephardic prayer ritual and abide by the rulings of Sephardic rabbinic authorities, and therefore consider themselves to be "Sephardim". Of late, the term *Mizrahi* has come to be associated with all Jews in Israel with backgrounds in Islamic lands."


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, friends of mine who have made Aliya (moved to Israel) have told me that the culture of Israel is now much more Sephardi/Mizrahi than Ashkenazi, due to demographics.  Just one example:  No one in Boro Park would have a Khina (a Sephardi-style engagement party) before a wedding (or even know what it is), whereas in Israel it's very popular.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Yes, so the Jews that had been living in the region for thousands of years, simply went back (having fled Arab Muslim intolerance and savagery) and joined their brethren in Israel who had already been there.  That's what makes Zionism a beautiful thing.


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > mrjingles said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
O Roudy,you are such a Charlatan Zionist Terrorist,your and others Bull Shit knows NO BOUNDS,your post above is merely an example of yours and others total Zionist Terrorist DELUSION.

From the early stages of Zionism to the present day Zionists have propagated the myth that the most important land-bridge in human history(PALESTINE) has been empty and destitute for 2000 years until it was later developed by Israeli Jews.(To the more educated amongst us this is such Crap as to demonstrate  the complete lack of Ethics and Morality,such a statement beholds...even today)
To facilitate such disinformation,the Zionists adopted the following slogan to entice European Jewry to emigrate to Palestine,

"A Land with no people is for people with no Land"

Had the Zionist leadership admitted the existence of an indigenous people,then they would have been obliged to explain HOW they intended to DISPLACE them.To disprove this totally baseless myth,(which some of you still persist in spewing like Maggots) let me quote Ben-Gurion(the first Prime Minister of Israel) who stated as early as 1918 that "Palestine is NOT an empty country" in fact David Ben-Gurion went on to say "Palestine(Note the word PALESTINE) is not an empty country...on NO account must we injure the rights of the inhabitants"

David Ben-Gurion,often returned to this point,emphasizing that Palestinian Arabs had "the Full Right" to an independent economic,and communal life...but not political.Ben-Gurion himself ,stating that Jews in Palestine made up only 11% of the total Palestine(THERE IS THAT WORD PALESTINE AGAIN) as of 1914. It's not only that the majority of Jews in Palestine were NOT ZIONISTS(by Ben-Gurion's own admission), but they were also not even Citizens of Palestine since many had recently fled Anti-Semitic Tsarist Russia(The Pograms).

As the Ottoman census record show Palestine was widely inhabited in the late 19th and early 20th century,especially in the rural areas where agriculture was the main profession,moreover the population in the early 19th century in Palestine was 350,000,by 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs,and only 59,000 Jews(including many from the first and second Aliyah).

I will continue my prose with the facts from David Ben-Gurion and other Israeli and Jewish Scholars...........later,in addition also debunking Roudy your complete erronous analysis of the post regarding the treatment of Palestinians in your prose above ..steve


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are a complete FOOL


----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


O Roudy,you are such a Charlatan Zionist Terrorist,your and others Bull Shit knows NO BOUNDS,your post above is merely an example of yours and others total Zionist Terrorist DELUSION.

From the early stages of Zionism to the present day Zionists have propagated the myth that the most important land-bridge in human history(PALESTINE) has been empty and destitute for 2000 years until it was later developed by Israeli Jews.(To the more educated amongst us this is such Crap as to demonstrate  the complete lack of Ethics and Morality,such a statement beholds...even today)
To facilitate such disinformation,the Zionists adopted the following slogan to entice European Jewry to emigrate to Palestine,

"A Land with no people is for people with no Land"

Had the Zionist leadership admitted the existence of an indigenous people,then they would have been obliged to explain HOW they intended to DISPLACE them.To disprove this totally baseless myth,(which some of you still persist in spewing like Maggots) let me quote Ben-Gurion(the first Prime Minister of Israel) who stated as early as 1918 that "Palestine is NOT an empty country" in fact David Ben-Gurion went on to say "Palestine(Note the word PALESTINE) is not an empty country...on NO account must we injure the rights of the inhabitants"

David Ben-Gurion,often returned to this point,emphasizing that Palestinian Arabs had "the Full Right" to an independent economic,and communal life...but not political.Ben-Gurion himself ,stating that Jews in Palestine made up only 11% of the total Palestine(THERE IS THAT WORD PALESTINE AGAIN) as of 1914. It's not only that the majority of Jews in Palestine were NOT ZIONISTS(by Ben-Gurion's own admission), but they were also not even Citizens of Palestine since many had recently fled Anti-Semitic Tsarist Russia(The Pograms).

As the Ottoman census record show Palestine was widely inhabited in the late 19th and early 20th century,especially in the rural areas where agriculture was the main profession,moreover the population in the early 19th century in Palestine was 350,000,by 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs,and only 59,000 Jews(including many from the first and second Aliyah).

I will continue my prose with the facts from David Ben-Gurion and other Israeli and Jewish Scholars...........later,in addition also debunking Roudy your complete erronous analysis of the post regarding the treatment of Palestinians in your prose above ..steve[/QUOTE]
My good friend Steve, thou art quite an artiste. A BS artiste.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again? 

Actually I already proved the following with irrefutable evidence:

1- Jews did maintain a presence for 2000 years, they kept coming back and resettling.

2- Jerusalem did have Jewish majority in 1800's.

3- Majority of Israel's citizens today are non Ashkenazi, Middle Eastern Mizrahi Jews who have been living in the region for thousands of years until they had to flee the Muslim shitholes they were in, and migrate to their ancestral homeland, Israel. 

True story.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Having a hard time keeping up?  hic...hic...hic.


----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Why do you want to act like a blind mullet, Steve?


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Whoever who told him to be himself gave him the worst advice possible.


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> 
> Actually I already proved the following with irrefutable evidence:
> 
> ...


W


Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hoss,I have politely asked you previously not to speak or dialogue with me again............I will tell you in a more fervent manner to FUCK OFF and STOP any social intercourse with me.


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> 
> Actually I already proved the following with irrefutable evidence:
> 
> ...


As I said You Are A Fool............steve


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Australians DO NOT USE THE TERM "BLIND MULLET" but the term "STUNNED MULLET"      your ability of Australian Terminology is as Crap as Your Obsequiousness to Zionist Terrorism...KEEP CRAPPING....IDIOT


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> 
> Actually I already proved the following with irrefutable evidence:
> 
> ...


As expected True MAGGOTIZATION OF THE TRUTH,KNOWN AS "THE ZIONIST MANTRA"


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


When mirth and laughter is thought of as Normal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!When 400,000 plus Palestinians have been Exterminated by another Breed of people.....Then I know the userpers will Fail...................Palestinians are going nowhere, the sooner the Zionist scum realize this the better...........What's it really like being a "Beautiful Zionist" (Contradiction in Terms) Roudy,what's it like being a SICKO


----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






*  O.K.*


----------



## Hossfly (May 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (May 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> 
> Actually I already proved the following with irrefutable evidence:
> 
> ...


O Yeah you are so far from the Truth that you live in a Parrell Universe


----------



## toastman (May 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> ...


 What in his post was not true ?


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> ...






theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> ...



Damn, you're just one lame ass retort after another today.  What happened, did you breakup with Abdul?


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


To you and the bigger fool Toastie..........all your spew is ZIONISTMAGGOTIZATION for use of a better word,you cannot read or comprehend the truth in any literal form......YOU ARE BRAIN WASHED,or put it another way ZIONISISM WASHED.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Nice cumback terrorist worshiper, did you scrap that off the back of your throat?

I wonder what this poor got so high on that is causing him to crash in public like this?  

Of course, stating the truth about the Jews keeping a presence in the land for 2000 years, or that a majority of Israelis today are not of Ashkenazi descent didn't help either.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> ...



Where is Parrell Universe and what the fuck are you high on?


----------



## aris2chat (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



//


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Woy,What a DUMB ASS you are,not knowing that, .....W,Woy,Woy,Woy.


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ho,Ho,Ho,...Now Vibrate On


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nice cumback terrorist worshiper, did you scrap that off the back of your throat?
> 
> I wonder what this poor got so high on that is causing him to crash in public like this?
> 
> Of course, stating the truth about the Jews keeping a presence in the land for 2000 years, or that a majority of Israelis today are not of Ashkenazi descent didn't help either.


More MAGGOTIZATION.........from Mt ZION.......Poor Roudy went to Jail Boys

                                                                             He didn't get Bail,wether he was right or wether he was wrong,Roudy went to Gaol Boys....Still Spewing Along


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



No thanks, I prefer Almond milk instead of Soy, Soy Soy.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice cumback terrorist worshiper, did you scrap that off the back of your throat?
> ...



Putting to rest once and for all, that mental illness is a prerequisite for being a PaliNazi terrorist ass licker.  Thank you.

It's called FUCK OFF and it's located over there ------------>


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


O Roudy,you are such a Charlatan Zionist Terrorist,your and others Bull Shit knows NO BOUNDS,your post above is merely an example of yours and others total Zionist Terrorist DELUSION.

From the early stages of Zionism to the present day Zionists have propagated the myth that the most important land-bridge in human history(PALESTINE) has been empty and destitute for 2000 years until it was later developed by Israeli Jews.(To the more educated amongst us this is such Crap as to demonstrate  the complete lack of Ethics and Morality,such a statement beholds...even today)
To facilitate such disinformation,the Zionists adopted the following slogan to entice European Jewry to emigrate to Palestine,

"A Land with no people is for people with no Land"

Had the Zionist leadership admitted the existence of an indigenous people,then they would have been obliged to explain HOW they intended to DISPLACE them.To disprove this totally baseless myth,(which some of you still persist in spewing like Maggots) let me quote Ben-Gurion(the first Prime Minister of Israel) who stated as early as 1918 that "Palestine is NOT an empty country" in fact David Ben-Gurion went on to say "Palestine(Note the word PALESTINE) is not an empty country...on NO account must we injure the rights of the inhabitants"

David Ben-Gurion,often returned to this point,emphasizing that Palestinian Arabs had "the Full Right" to an independent economic,and communal life...but not political.Ben-Gurion himself ,stating that Jews in Palestine made up only 11% of the total Palestine(THERE IS THAT WORD PALESTINE AGAIN) as of 1914. It's not only that the majority of Jews in Palestine were NOT ZIONISTS(by Ben-Gurion's own admission), but they were also not even Citizens of Palestine since many had recently fled Anti-Semitic Tsarist Russia(The Pograms).

As the Ottoman census record show Palestine was widely inhabited in the late 19th and early 20th century,especially in the rural areas where agriculture was the main profession,moreover the population in the early 19th century in Palestine was 350,000,by 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs,and only 59,000 Jews(including many from the first and second Aliyah).

I will continue my prose with the facts from David Ben-Gurion and other Israeli and Jewish Scholars...........later,in addition also debunking Roudy your complete erronous analysis of the post regarding the treatment of Palestinians in your prose above ..steve[/QUOTE]






CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 

"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm



 You can read cant you, and accept that in 1905 in Jerusalem alone there were 40,000 Jews and only 8,000 arab muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> ...






 Then stop posting on here and find another outlet for your hatred other than the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Liq, is the islamoterrorist ass licker drunk again?
> ...






 Better than being a blind gullible fool like you


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...








 Now's about a link to these 400,000 deaths then, or wont your fantasy work in the real world.


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


EXCELLENT REPLY and Bloody Funny to Boot, Roudy....steve


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...








CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 

"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm



You can read cant you, and accept that in 1905 in Jerusalem alone there were 40,000 Jews and only 8,000 arab muslims.[/QUOTE]
You Stupid Ignorant Bastard


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


But I don't hate Jews but I do object to people threatening to Murder me......so like Hoss,you too can refrain from having dialogue with me,I find everything you say FUCKING stupid and your Ignorance has never been bettered by any one else on here.,and that's saying something.Now piss off,in North London or where ever you live, I find you SUCH A HATEFUL JEW BOY


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Dealing with YOU is like Dealing with a Mental Retard but so much worse because morally you are a MAGGOT


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


You Stupid Ignorant Bastard[/QUOTE]




 Whats wrong has the nasty link just shown that you are wrong and that you need to rethink your source of information


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Still digging for details and getting all upset because you don't get any. But you do hate the Jews as shown by your every post, and you can hide your hatred behind the word Zionist and Israel all you want you are still a FILTHY RACIST JEW HATING POS

See you are wrong again as I am not a Jew, but a Christian


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 OH! lookkee the immature islamomoron has found a new word and he will be using it until he wears it out and has no meaning. You would know all about dealing with mental retards having to deal with yourself all day every day


----------



## Penelope (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nice cumback terrorist worshiper, did you scrap that off the back of your throat?
> 
> I wonder what this poor got so high on that is causing him to crash in public like this?
> 
> Of course, stating the truth about the Jews keeping a presence in the land for 2000 years, or that a majority of Israelis today are not of Ashkenazi descent didn't help either.



They are, of course jews change their name like the days of the week.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice cumback terrorist worshiper, did you scrap that off the back of your throat?
> ...







 That would be the muslims as they have so many names so they can fiddle welfare. Many have passports in their various names so they an travel incognito to Iraq and Syria so they can kill other people. How many changed from Syrian to Jordanian to Palestinian in a short period of time ?


----------



## Art__Allm (May 20, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.



Was Israel not founded by terrorism?
Were the leading Zionists not members of terrorist organisations?

It was reported that Ben Gurion said the following: 
"Without Deir Yasin there would be no Israel".


----------



## Art__Allm (May 20, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> The Arabs have PLENTY of land in the M.E.;....



"Them Arabs" are not an ethnicity, there are different ethnic groups that speak the same language, Arabic.

The same with English, French, Spanish or even German speakers.

Imagine some idiot would kick out Austrians from Austria, and tell them, that there is enough German land in Germany.

Or some idiots would kick out Spaniards from Spain and tell them there is enough "Spanish land" in South America.


The same with Palestinians.

They speak an Arabic dialect (that is why they are called "Arabs", like Americans and Brits are called "Gringo" in South America), but they do not have any land except Palestine.


----------



## Penelope (May 20, 2015)

The only reason the US got into the war is the Zionist told Britain ,who was doomed and losing big time, that they would bring the US in if Britain would give them Palestine.  Due to Zionist WWI and WWII  happened. Zionist is a religion of where they worship themselves , money and power.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> There were no Jews in the OT, how about that.



Correct!
The English word "Jew" did not exist before the Talmud was written.

There were Monotheists in Palestine who practices circumcision, but Herodotus did not know that they were Jews.



> Circumcision was also adopted by some Semitic peoples living in or around Egypt. Herodotus reported that circumcision is only practiced by the Egyptians, Colchians, Ethiopians, Phoenicians, the '*Syrians of Palestine', *and "the Syrians who dwell about the rivers Thermodon and Parthenius, as well as their neighbours the Macronians and Macrones". He also reports, however, that "the Phoenicians, when they come to have commerce with the Greeks, cease to follow the Egyptians in this custom, and allow their children to remain uncircumcised."[18]
> 
> ( Herodotus. _The History of Herodotus_. ISBN 1-4165-1697-2.)
> 
> History of male circumcision - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



Herodotus lived in the 5th century BCE, and he did not know anything about Jews.
He knew that there were Syrians in Palestine who practised circumcision, but he did not call them Jews.

Ergo.

There were no Jews in the 5th century BCE, the "Jewish history" was invented by crazy Monotheists who lived outside of Palestine after Romans expelled them from this Roman province.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Well now we are calling zionism extremism and comapring it to a terrorist group. Therein lies your bias.
> ...







 Just islamonazi LIES, BLOOD LIBELS and PROPAGANDA. Israel was founded on sound political principles as far back as 1923. The Terrorists have always been arab muslims, and when Israel beat the crap out of them in 1948/1949 the arab muslims lost face and needed to do something. What you call terrorist organisations are just Jewish defence forces that went where the arab muslims were attacking unarmed Jewish women and children. Again the arab muslims lost face so started the LIES.


----------



## aris2chat (May 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > There were no Jews in the OT, how about that.
> ...



Greek name for the land of the Aegean sea people,  You do understand that Thermodon and Parthenius are in Turkey.

Understand what you quote.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > There were no Jews in the OT, how about that.
> ...



Book of Esther, Chapter 2, verse 5:  There was a certain Jew in Shushan the capital, whose name was Mordecai, the son of Jair, the son of Shimei, the son of Kish.

Besides, it's just semantics.  Hebrew, Israelite and Jewish all mean the same thing.


----------



## SAYIT (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion... Here is what the British Zionist posted...
> 
> *Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת, IPA: [t͡sijo̞ˈnut], translit._Tziyonut_, after _Zion_) is a nationalist and political movement of Jews and Jewish culture that supports the reestablishment of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the historic Land of Israel
> I am all for the establishment of homelands for displaced peoples... The Kurds for example....
> However, as far as I am aware, The Kurds are not looking for a homeland that is exclusively Kurdish!!



Let's see ... the definition of Zionism you've posted certainly refers to Jews, Jewish culture, and Jewish Homeland so if Zionism has nothing to do with the religion maybe, just maybe, it has something to do with Jews.
BTW, as far as I am aware roughly 20% of Israel's CITIZENS are not Jewish. That hardly seems like a people looking for an exclusively Jewish homeland.
OP fails as an unwarranted assumption fallacy. Try again.

List of fallacies - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (May 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> ...I have NO problem Jews having their own land...



And that, according to the definition of Zionism (support for the modern state of Israel) and assuming you refer to Israel as that land _may_ qualify you as a Zionist! I guess that makes you some sort of political extremist.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > The Arabs have PLENTY of land in the M.E.;....
> ...






 Then they are not arabs are they, so destroying their own claims and yours. If they are another ethnicity or race then they have no claims to Palestine, unless they are Jews. The Americans are not a race or ethnicity just a nationality made up of many races or ethnicities.
 Isnt this what you and the islamonazis are trying to do with the Jews in Israel when you demand they go back to Europe, even though many have more right to live in Israel than you do to live in America. There is very little Jewish land in the world, but a hell of a lot of arab muslim land. The problem is the muslims think that they own the world because their God said so, and told them to go out and lay claim to it all


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The only reason the US got into the war is the Zionist told Britain ,who was doomed and losing big time, that they would bring the US in if Britain would give them Palestine.  Due to Zionist WWI and WWII  happened. Zionist is a religion of where they worship themselves , money and power.







 UNSUBSTANTIATED RUBBISH


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > There were no Jews in the OT, how about that.
> ...






 How about a non partisan link to prove your fantasy claims, lets see whish source you use this time


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Maybe you should read the quote more carefully yourself, allow me, 

"Circumcision was also adopted by some Semitic peoples living in or around Egypt. Herodotus reported that circumcision is only practiced by the Egyptians, Colchians, Ethiopians, Phoenicians, the 'Syrians of Palestine',* and *"the Syrians who dwell about the rivers Thermodon and Parthenius, as well as their neighbours the Macronians and Macrones".

The Wikipedia article is basically saying that according to Herodotus there were Syrian/Syriac cultural enclaves on the Black sea coast of Anatolia, get it now?


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Yup. Today's word is maggot. He's used it almost every one of his posts.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice cumback terrorist worshiper, did you scrap that off the back of your throat?
> ...



Okay Mohammad I mean Moe, Achmed I mean Alex, Fatima I mean Penelope.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > The Arabs have PLENTY of land in the M.E.;....
> ...



The Palestinians are definitely not a seperate ethnicity.  They are Arabs from neighboring Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, etc. who started calling themselves Palestinians in the mid sixtees. 

Get serious.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > There were no Jews in the OT, how about that.
> ...



Incorrect! 

*Jew (word)*
This article is about the English word *Jew*. For the Jewish people, see Jews.

The term *Jew* passed into the English language from the Greek _Ioudaios_ and Latin _Iudaeus_, from which the Old French _giu_ was derived after dropping the letter "d", and later after a variety of forms found in early English (from about the year 1000) such as: Iudea, Gyu, Giu, Iuu, Iuw, Iew developed into the English word “Jew.” It thus ultimately originates in the Biblical Hebrew word _Yehudi_ meaning "from the Tribe of Judah", "from the Kingdom of Judah", or "Jew".

*EtymologyEdit*



Hasmonean coin of John Hyrcanus (134 to 104 BCE) with the inscription _"Hayehudim"_ (of the Jews).
*Obv:* Double cornucopia.
*Rev:* Five lines of ancient Hebrew script; reading _"Yehochanan Kohen Gadol, Chever Hayehudim"_(Yehochanan the High Priest, Council of the Jews.
The Jewish ethnonym in Hebrew is יהודים _Yehudim_ (plural of יהודי _Yehudi_) which is the origin of the English word _Jew_. The Hebrew name is derived from the region name Judah(_Yehudah_ יהודה).

Originally the name referred to the territory allotted to the tribedescended from Judah the fourth son of the patriarch Jacob (Numbers). According to the Hebrew Bible Judah was one of the twelve sons of Jacob and one of the Twelve tribes of Israel (Genesis). Genesis 29:35 [1] relates that Judah's mother — the matriarch Leah — named him _Yehudah_ (i.e. "Judah") because she wanted to "praise God" for giving birth to so many sons: "She said, 'This time let me praise (_odeh_אודה) God (יהוה),' and named the child Judah (_Yehudah_יהודה)", thus combining "praise" and "God" into one new name.[_citation needed_] In Hebrew, the name "Judah" (*י* *ה* *ו* [ד] *ה*) contains the four letters of the Tetragrammaton — the special, holy, and ineffable name of the Jewish God. The very holiness of the name of Judah attests to its importance as an alternate name for "Israelites" that it ultimately replaces.[_citation needed_]

*Yehudi in the Hebrew BibleEdit*
The term _Yehudi_ occurs 74 times in the Masoretic textof the Hebrew Bible. The plural, _Yehudim_, debuts in 2 Kings 16:6 [2], and in 2 Chronicles 32:18. In Jeremiah 34:9 we find the earliest singular usage of the word _Yehudi_, "Jew" being used, though The name appears in the Bible in a verb form, in Esther 8:17 [3][_unreliable source?_] which states, "Many of the people of the land _mityahadim_ (became Yehudim/Judeans/Jews) because the fear of the Yehudim fell on them." Also in Esther2:5-6, we find that the name "Jew" is given to a man from the tribe of Benjamin:[4][_unreliable source?_] "There was a man a _Yehudi_ (Judean/Jewish man) in Shushanthe capital, whose name was Mordecai the son of Jair the son of Shimei the son of Kish, a Benjamite; who had been exiled from Jerusalem with the exile that was exiled with Jeconiah, king of Judah, which Nebuchadnezzar, king of Babylon, had exiled."

*Development in European languagesEdit*
Main article: Ioudaios
The Middle English word _Jew_ derives from Old Englishwhere the word is attested as early as 1000 in various forms, such as _Iudeas_, _Gyu_, _Giu_, _Iuu_, _Iuw_, _Iew_. These terms derive from Old French _giu_, earlier _juieu_, which had elided (dropped) the letter "d" from the Medieval Latin _Iudaeus_, which, like the New Testament Greekterm Ioudaios, meant both _Jews_ and _Judeans / "of Judea"_.

However, most other European languages retained the letter "d" in the word for Jew, and in a number of languages, including modern Hebrew and modern standard Arabic, the same word is still used to mean both Jews and Judeans / "of Judea".

*Ancient terminologyEdit*
*MonarchyEdit*

The kingdom of Judah appears in red in this map of ancient Israel around 900 BCE (The text is in Catalan).
After the splitting of the united Kingdom of Israel and Judah, the name _Yehudi_ was used for the southern kingdom of Judah, containing not only the land of the tribe of Judahbut also that of Benjamin and Simeon, along with some of the cities of the Levites.

With the destruction of the northern kingdom of Israel, the kingdom of Judah became the sole Jewish state and the term _y'hudi_ (יהודי) was applied to all Israelites. When the word makes its first appearance in writing (in the book of Esther) its meaning has already expanded to include converts to the Jewish religion as well as descendants of Israelites.

*Late AntiquityEdit*
In the Septuagint and other Greek documents the word "Jew" (_ioudaois_) occurs frequently.

In some places in the Talmud the word _Israel(ite)_ refers to somebody who is Jewish but does not necessarily practice Judaism as a religion: "An Israel(ite) even though he has sinned is still an Israel(ite)" (Tractate _Sanhedrin_ 44a). More commonly the Talmud uses the term _Bnei Yisrael_, i.e. "Children of Israel", ("Israel" being the name of the third patriarch Jacob, father of the sons that would form the twelve tribes of Israel, which he was given and took after wrestling with an angel, see Genesis 32:28-29 [5]) to refer to Jews. According to the Talmud then, there is no distinction between "religious Jews" and "secular Jews."


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Herodotus?  Pfffffft!

The reliability of Herodotus is criticized when writing about Egypt. Alan B. Lloyd argues that as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources". Nielsen writes that: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it." *German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers almost everything he says about Egypt and Ethiopia doubtful. 
About the claim of Herodotus that the Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia, Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" *


----------



## Penelope (May 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Which is it now:
from the Tribe of Judah", "from the Kingdom of Judah", or "Jew".

With your history of intermarriage, lord only knows what mixtures you are.
Esau, the brother of the patriarch Jacob, became the ancestor of the people called Edom, or Idumea. The Antiquities of the Jews by Flavius Josephus, XIII ix 1; XV vii 9 instructs us: John Hyrcanus forcibly assimilated the Edomites as a national group and they became "Jews" in about 120BC. *The Jewish historian Josephus, who lived just after the time of Christ, wrote, "They [Edom] were hereafter no other than Jews'. The Jewish scholar Cecil Roth in his Concise Jewish Encyclopedia (1980) says on page 154, "John Hyrcanus forcibly converted [Edom] to Judaism*. From then on they were part of the Jewish people. In the Talmud the name of Edom was applied to Christian Rome, and was then used for Christianity in general".

Heaven only knows who your all with all the intermarriage. Your not a race , that is for sure.  What you are is anybody's guess.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Take a break crazy woman, Jews from all over the world have considered themselves Jews for over 3000 years.  They have been reading from the same exact holy book, and practicing the same exact rituals and traditions as their ancestors in Israel.

History of intermarriage?  Ha ha ha. You fool, the Jews are among the most intact people. They don't proselytize, and for the last 3000 years to be a Jew meant your mother had to be Jewish.

Those hallucinations induced by your mental illness don't count.

And oh, shove that "Jesus was not a Jew" hate site up your filthy Palestinian boyfriends ass.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



This new myth that the Palestinians are all descended from the ancient Canaanites is ridiculous.  Documents from the 1800's and 1900's prove that the area was constantly being replenished by nomads from Arabia.  Churchill also noted that masses of Arabs started flooding into the area after Jews created jobs for them.
As for Edom, that was the only time in history that the Jews forcibly converted another nation.  The Idumeans became Jews and produced King Herod, among others.  But what does that prove anyway?  That Jews sometimes married converts to their faith?  So what?  If anything, it means that Jews aren't racist.


----------



## aris2chat (May 20, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



It is an english translation of greek.  Most of what they call Syrians were Assyrians and not people of the southern Levant.  Herodotus is speaking of turkey and what we know today as northern syria and into even Armenia.
Above the rivers is the source of the rivers.
Colchians is southern Caucasus.  Phoenicians were Lebanon coastal and Ethiopians were people of the Punt across from Yemen.
He speaks of a wide range of people that practice circumcision but the term Palestine is not a local term.  Phoenicians did not call themselves that either, it is a greek term for them.
If you really want to pick apart Herodotus, you will find a great many errors, but he through he was giving the best stories that he knew of at the time.  He was not a scientist or historian as we would think of today.  A good read but hardly definitive especially when translated from the ancient greek.

PS. Philistines, the Aegean sea people, did not circumcise, nor did most greeks.


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No Israeli Jews are fine,it's the ZIONIST TERORISTS I can't abide.......and neither can anyone else...as a Christian you should be ashamed with all the Zionist Bullshit you purvey sic


----------



## SAYIT (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Most Israeli Jews ARE Zionists you IDIOT. In fact most Jews are Zionists. Face it FREAKSHOW ... you just hate JOOOOS and this whole ZIONIST thing is just a LAME COVER.


----------



## theliq (May 20, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Forever Young,you make some fine points and some not so accurate,firstly,when the Jews emerged from Babylon they were in fact part Arab...secondly the Israelites under various leaders did in fact eliminate both the Canaanites,Edomites  and other smaller peoples,those left were absorbed into the 12 Tribes,many conquering nations have used this practice from Persians to Romans to the Mongols etc,.

Palestinians are a distinct people,No not decended from Canaanites but later from "over the sea" methinks displaced people when the island of Santorini exploded in a massive earthquake back in millennia ..........Churchill,in many ways was not so Great and inaccurate in a lot of what he assumed,your summation states Palestinians(some) only came to the Holy Land after Jews created jobs for them(what time line are you using here,1930 onwards??).....this is a ridiculous statement as they had been in Palestine well before the Romans left...........way back in the 1800's the French Government Thanked the Palestinians for the huge amount of crops and cereals that prevented FAMINE in France.......Agriculture was thriving in Palestine and the addition of Illegal Jewish Immigrants only perpetuated Agriculture.......they certainly did not originate Agriculture in this part of the world.......but as a matter of respect Israel since its inception has improve Agriculture,Rooftop Solar Energy which I first saw in 1968.......World leaders moreover their water Technology,saying that, many peoples throughout history have used water expertly,Arabs,Persians,Assyians,The Moors in Spain,Incas etc,.

Some one here don't even admit that there were any Palestinians living in this area prior to Independence.....these Headloppers even contradict David Ben-Gurion who had a complete grasp of Palestine and the situation as early as 1898........these modern wannabee Zionists on here are total liars and have no ethics or moral responsibility ........ because they are deniers of their complicit Terrorist Slaughtering past against the indeginous sic Palestinians.

Remembering Palestinians are a Semitic people,like the Shepardic Jews.........but as for the ASKAHARSI sic Jews these are not Semitic at all and have NO direct lineage to Abraham etc., but are Khasars and others mixed people.

Thanks for your post,makes a change from the usual Drool inflicted upon me.......I am Pro Israel(but against Zionist Terrorism) and Pro Palestine,lets hope these 2 peoples find peace...............I find the Pro-Zionist Lobby on here Banal to the extreme.steven


----------



## aris2chat (May 20, 2015)

Consider from the greek perspective, everything beyond the Bosporus was shaped by Cyrus through Xerxes at the time Herodotus was writing.  Everything before was oral history that was told in stories.

Perhaps this will help
JSTOR An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
The border Between Judah and Egypt River of Egypt Wadi el-Arish Tharu Rhinocolura

Can't take history out of context.  Borders, cities and ever rivers are not what we know today, nor did historians use the local names for those places.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind, as it is witnessed by a former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against:

“Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?”
“We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag”.
“When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out”.

This declaration by a true "Palestinian" should have some significance for a sincerely neutral observer. Indeed, there is no such a thing like a Palestinian people, or a Palestinian culture, or a Palestinian language, or a Palestinian history. There has never been any Palestinian state, neither any Palestinian archaeological find nor coinage. The present-day "Palestinians" are an Arab people, with Arab culture, Arabic language and Arab history. They have their own Arab states from where they came into the Land of Israel about one century ago to contrast the Jewish immigration. That is the historical truth. They were Jordanians (another recent British invention, as there has never been any people known as "Jordanians"), and after the Six-Day War in which Israel utterly defeated the coalition of nine Arab states and took legitimate possession of Judea and Samaria, the Arab dwellers in those regions underwent a kind of anthropological miracle and discovered that they were Palestinians - something they did not know the day before. Of course, these people having a new identity had to build themselves a history, namely, had to steal some others' history, and the only way that the victims of the theft would not complain is if those victims do no longer exist.


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Still waiting for proof of these alleged Zionist terrorists, and which reputable non islamomoron nations have declared Zionists to be terrorists


----------



## theliq (May 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Your knowledge of the Middle East is excruciatingly  Chronic Roudy...Trans Jordan(NOW Jordan) was given to a Saudi Prince by the British after they overthrew the Ottomans..........Palestinians never occupied this area,as they lived in Palestine and had been THERE since at least 2000 + years earlier,your ridiculous muddying of the truth and facts merely shows your total ignorance of Middle Eastern history.......for your information Palestinians are Semitic people the Palestinian Flag was created in the 1800's not in the 20th Century(Tinnie has displayed pic's of this before) Incidentally the Palestinians have one of the highest matriculation rates in the world to University......something you consider...stop your Zionist Propaganda...........it makes you look stoooopid.steve


----------



## theliq (May 21, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


WRONG ONLY TERRORIST ZIONISTS.....GET USE TO IT........Steve


----------



## theliq (May 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


As the Ottoman census records show Palestine was widely inhabited in the late 19th Century and early 20th Century,especially in Rural Areas where Agriculture was the main profession.Palestine's population in the early 19th Century was 350,000,and by 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000......Muslim Arabs 81,000...Christian Arabs and only 59,000 Jews(NO ZIONISTS) but mainly consisting of many Jews from Europe most from Anti-Semitic Russia from the second "Aliyah".

So the Jewish population in Palestine was under 8% of the total population and was smaller than the Palestinian Christian population,many Jewish Scholars  like Benny Morris and Tom Segev confirm this..........It is worth noting and quoting one of the most ardent Zionists ...Israel Zangwill,who stated as early as 1905,that Palestine was twice as thickly populated as the United States(I think he was mainly referring to Jerusalem)  note in the entire land area of the US in 1905 the population was circa 80 Million.so he would have been close in his assessment..He stated:-

"Palestine proper has already its inhabitants.The pashalik of Jerusalem is already twice as thickly populated as the United States,having 52 souls to the sq mile,and NOT 25% oF THEM JEWS.........We must prepare either to DRIVE OUT BY SWORD THE ARABS IN POSSESSION AS OUR FOREFATHERS DID OR TO GRAPPLE WITH THE PROBLEM  OF A LARGE ALIEN(!! don't you just love the terminology of these friggin Zionists....NOT) POPULATION, MOSTLY ARAB PALESTINIANS AND THEREFORE GET ACCUSTOMED FOR THEM TO DESPISE US FOR GENERATIONS"

We he was right there.......I don't expect any of you Mooseheads to know of these Scholars or this verment Zionist because your history of Palestine and Israel only started from a time period a fraction longer than the end of your noses...LOL. to be continued.

You know nothing about Jewish or Palestinian history...............as you are merely Zionist Fundamentalists and  if your current Zionist told you to eat Shit...you all would of course...so brain washed you are.  steve


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2015)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







Still waiting for the proof of this alleged Zionist terrorism.   When did it happen ?   Where did it happen ?  Who with the authority to do so declared them terrorists ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






Still waiting for the proof of this alleged Zionist terrorism. When did it happen ? Where did it happen ? Who with the authority to do so declared them terrorists ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Do explain why the Ottomans invited Zionists to migrate to Palestine and settle then ?  Why the Palestinian charters state no Jews born after the 1850 start of Zionist "invasion" of palestine


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Non of what you stated contains an ounce of truth just false claims and hot air from someone who blabbers like a buffoon.  As usual you have nothing.


----------



## Penelope (May 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He has history on his side, not made up junk. See that Golden Dome, that shows who have lived in Jerusalem. See that disgusting wailing wall, that is what is left from the extinct jews.


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Is that what those voices in your head tell you?   Your psychiatrist called, you're due for your monthly lobotomy.


----------



## Penelope (May 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



oh how it must agonize you to see that golden dome. Don't worry 50 years from now, there wont be a people called Palestinians, all history of them will be wiped out , just EZE 16 people inhabiting the land.


----------



## toastman (May 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



"Disgusting wailing wall"

What's disgusting about it ?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 21, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Don't mind her, toast.  She's a rabid anti-Semite.


----------



## aris2chat (May 21, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It supports the mount.  Without it the dome and al aqsa would be threatened.


----------



## toastman (May 21, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Ya I'm aware of that. She's Sherri version 2.0, but a lot more anti Semitic. I can picture the venom dripping from her fangs when  she posts.


----------



## Penelope (May 21, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Shows you just how much those jews cared about the so called temple, which before Herod was probably just a hut.


----------



## Penelope (May 21, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



anti semite has no meaning.


----------



## Daniyel (May 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


That's exactly why I call you primitive racist.


----------



## toastman (May 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Antisemitism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Do Muslims pointing their butts to the Dome of Crock five times a day show how much they care about it?  Ask your Palestinian Moooslem boyfriend and get back to us. Read...aim...fire!


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

Would ya look at all the respect and love Mooooslems have for their Dome of Crock.  

Phew, thousands farting in it's direction.  'raise to the Allah!


----------



## theliq (May 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Roudy all I can say is...IT's not my fault you had a crappy education.......but like me you are able to read from different sources,thus improving your mental capability...steve......you are beginning to sound like Phoneall....you are much better that that of course.

Read from both sides of this schism Roudy......it is fascinating .And another thing refrain from using the cheap and inaccurate one liner........that somehow you think I am an Islamist or what ever.........steve


----------



## theliq (May 21, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


See if you read a bit more Roudy,you would know like me,that these worshippers would be facing Mecca,alas these pic's have driven you to more (disrespectful) TOILET HUMOUR,which really in this instant AIN'T THAT FUNNY.....steve ..But  (excuse the Pun)...great couple of pic's all the same


----------



## theliq (May 21, 2015)

...





toastman said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Sherri was great,kept you on your toes Toastie...what happened to her ??steve........anyhow I like Penny,she's feisty and you couldn't handle a woman like that but I could and would..just sayin...........anyhow,you Zionists like your women subservient,barefoot and pregnant.


----------



## toastman (May 21, 2015)

g


theliq said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course you like Sherri and Penelope, you are just as demented as they are. Penelope was just saying how Mossad was responsible for the Paris attacks because a passport was left behind.


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Duh!  I already know that. But still not much of a holy site if they're pointing their asses to it and farting at it. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2015)

theliq said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sherri suffered from premature detonation, and she's now one of the eternal virgins servicing a suicide bomber 24/7. 

I don't think you're stupid, I just think you're very unlucky when it comes to thinking. Ha ha ha.


----------



## theliq (May 22, 2015)

toastman said:


> g
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> ...


Hold on Toastie,I never said I anything about Mossad........well you may think I'm demented but I think I'm pretty normal....LOL..anyhow I like to tease you a bit


----------



## theliq (May 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Be Nice now Roudy..steve


----------



## theliq (May 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You never cease to amaze me Roudy........Now that WAS bloody funny..LOL steve


----------



## SAYIT (May 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> ...anyhow I like Penny,she's feisty and you couldn't handle a woman like that but I could and would..just sayin....



OK, Princess ... have at her:


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ...anyhow I like Penny,she's feisty and you couldn't handle a woman like that but I could and would..just sayin....
> ...



Damn!  Now I can see why Steve has the hots for Penny.  Did they hook up on MuslimMingle.com?


----------



## SAYIT (May 23, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Damn!  Now I can see why Steve has the hots for Penny.  Did they hook up on MuslimMingle.com?



High school sweethearts. They met on the bus:


----------



## Kondor3 (May 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> ...It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion..."


How's this latest POS and (embarrassingly) transparent attempt to Divide-and-Conquer going for you?


----------



## Kondor3 (May 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  Now I can see why Steve has the hots for Penny.  Did they hook up on MuslimMingle.com?
> ...


Ya'll are a rascal... funny stuff...


----------



## Humanity (May 23, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > ...It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion..."
> ...



HAHAHA...

Well, its very easy to "divide-and-conquer" when you have agreement from all sides!


----------



## theliq (May 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  Now I can see why Steve has the hots for Penny.  Did they hook up on MuslimMingle.com?
> ...


That's a BUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theliq (May 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sorry Guys, my dick is longer than that BUS...LOL...now I know you are fibbing..steve


----------



## theliq (May 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ...anyhow I like Penny,she's feisty and you couldn't handle a woman like that but I could and would..just sayin....
> ...


Promises,Promises..........trouble is it's a Bloke..........I ain't a poo pusher...steve


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2015)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Acting like a dick won't make yours any bigger.  What happened? Did you wish for a big dick and become one instead?


----------



## theliq (May 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Very Funny Roudy........you know I admire your Wit these days......Liq the Dick.....has a nice ring about it......thedick  LOL


----------



## Challenger (May 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Rude-Eeee? Pfffffft!

Although The Histories were sometimes criticized in antiquity, modern historians and philosophers take a more positive view of Herodotus's methodology, especially those searching for a paradigm of objective historical writing. A few modern scholars have argued that Herodotus exaggerated the extent of his travels and invented his sources[91] yet his reputation continues largely intact: "The Father of History is also the father of comparative anthropology",[16] "the father of ethnography", and he is "more modern than any other ancient historian in his approach to the ideal of total history".

from Rude-Eeee's citation, Herodotus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Art__Allm (May 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> See that disgusting wailing wall, that is what is left from the extinct jews.



This wall has nothing to do with Hebrews, it was built by Romans, it was just part of a Roman fortification.


----------



## SAYIT (May 24, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > High school sweethearts. They met on the bus:
> ...


 
I'm certain that is what you said (and how you said it) when you first saw it.


----------



## Art__Allm (May 24, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Besides, it's just semantics. Hebrew, Israelite and Jewish all mean the same thing.



No, of course not!

There was a split in the original Monotheism, the biggest part of ancient Monotheists became Christians.

A small part (the ideological followers of Pharisees) were kicked out of Palestine by Romans, and they invented the Talmud (speak Talmudic Judaism).

Jews are not older than Talmudic Judaism, and Judaism is younger, than Christianity.

Can you get my drift?

What to Hebrews - they disappeared even before Jesus was born.

Hebrew was already a dead language at the time of Jesus Christ.


----------



## SAYIT (May 24, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > See that disgusting wailing wall, that is what is left from the extinct jews.
> ...


 
Interestingly you seem to have forgotten to include a link to your claim. Here's one that says you are full of camel crap:
Western Wall - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Art__Allm (May 24, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Do you read the stuff you are quoting?


*Herod the Great* was a Roman client king, he was of Arab descent, a convert to Judaism.

The temple was destroyed, and on the place of the temple was built a Roman fortress.

But religious nutters believe that this wall has something to do with the Jewish temple.



> Around 19 BCE Herod the Great began a massive expansion project on the Temple Mount. In addition to fully rebuilding and enlarging the Temple, he artificially expanded the platform on which it stood, doubling it in size. *Today's Western Wall formed part of the retaining perimeter wall of this platform. *
> 
> Western Wall - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Herodotus was known to exaggerate and make many incorrect observations which could not be correlated by historians and archeologists.  He's hardly an irrefutable source and, his references to "Palestinians" are a mistranslation of "Philistines" which are an extinct people that have absolutely nothing to do with the Jews or Arabs or Muslims.  However used and abused his observations have been by Nazis and IslamoNazis.


----------



## aris2chat (May 24, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > See that disgusting wailing wall, that is what is left from the extinct jews.
> ...


 
It was built by jews for the temple and reenforced by Herod when he built the new temple.
After the temple was destroyed romans used the mount for a fort and temple to jupiter.
Roman built on the mount, they did not built the wall.
For jews, it is the last part of the temple that was not destroyed.


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



And what you posted didn't prove your claim, just that Herod was a Jew.


----------



## Penelope (May 24, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


To bad you don't read your links or you'd know King Herod an edomite, Roman King of Judea built it.


> The wall functions as a retaining wall, supporting and enclosing the ample substructures built by Herod the Great around 19 BCE. Herod's project was to create an artificial extension to the small quasi-natural plateau on which the First and Second Temples stood, transforming it into the almost rectangular, wide expanse of the Temple Mount visible today.


----------



## Penelope (May 24, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > See that disgusting wailing wall, that is what is left from the extinct jews.
> ...



Your right by King Herod with Roman money.


----------



## Penelope (May 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



R


Roudy said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



So Esau's descendants are Jews too, now isn't that a conundrum!! Proves once again its not a race.

And you wanted King Herod so he is yours:

*Herod* (/ˈhɛrəd/; Hebrew: הוֹרְדוֹס‎, _Hordos_, Greek: Ἡρῴδης, _Hērōdēs_; 74/73 BCE – 4 BCE),[1][2][3][4][5] also known as *Herod the Great* and *Herod I*, was a Roman client king of Judea,[6][7][8] referred to as the Herodian kingdom. *He has been described as "a madman who murdered his own family and a great many **rabbis*",[9] "*the evil genius of the Judean nation",**[10]** "prepared to commit any crime in order to gratify his unbounded ambition",**[11]** and "the greatest builder in Jewish history*".[9] He is known for his colossal building projects throughout Judea, including his expansion of the Second Temple in Jerusalem (Herod's Temple), the construction of the port at Caesarea Maritima, the fortress at Masada and Herodium.


----------



## Penelope (May 24, 2015)

From your own library:

https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/biography/Herod.html

Confusion ensued. Rome was in a state of flux, with power struggles between Pompey and Julius Caesar; Caesar won. *Julius Caesar appointed a governor to keep watch over the country, the son of an Idumean who had been forced to covert to Judaism, a man named Herod*. After Caesar's death, Cassius, Mark Antony, and Octavian all struggled for control of the Roman Empire. They all kept Herod in power.

The Hasmonean family wasn't willing to give up, and, with the support of the Parthians (a nation in Asia Minor), there was a mini-revolt which was brutally suppressed

One of Herod's greatest building projects was in Jerusalem. He wanted to enlarge and embellish the Temple, but the mountain on which Solomon had built the First Temple and on which Zachariah and Haggai had built the Second was just too small for his plans. *That didn't stop Herod. He dramatically increased the size of the Temple Mount by constructing huge encasement walls and filling them in with pure dirt, creating a large trapezoid. He was then able to proceed with his architectural plans to enlarge the **Temple** and its courtyards.*

Herod protected the Temple Mount with a large military fortress called Antonia, honoring Mark Antony. *He protected the western entrance of **Jerusalem** (and, incidentally, his villa situated there) with a huge tri-towered fortress called the Citadel.* The Citadel loomed over the wealthy part of town, called the Upper City.


Herod's projects were built through the *use of thousands of Jews as forced laborers moving enormous blocks of limestone. Many of these blocks weighed more than ten tons. Because of his despotic actions, the Jews despised and feared Herod. Even projects that he commissioned to endear him to the people failed to change their hatred for him.*

Well I guess we know who built it and who he was, and whose money he used.


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
Penelope as usual has no point whatsoever. Just a mentally ill woman rambling from one irrelevant topic to another, in her desperate yet futile attempt to discredit Jewish history.


----------



## Penelope (May 24, 2015)

I rest my cast, if they  cared so much for Jerusalem they would not be wailing at Herods wall centuries upon centuries  later.


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I rest my cast, if they  cared so much for Jerusalem they would not be wailing at Herods wall centuries upon centuries  later.



Anybody ever told you that nobody gives a shit about your "take" on whether Jews care about Jerusalem?

But hey, at least Jews don't point their asses to it, like your Palestinian Muslim boyfriend, eh?

Ready, aim, fire!


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > See that disgusting wailing wall, that is what is left from the extinct jews.
> ...







LINK ? ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...






 No mention of it being part of a roman fort in your C&P, but it does say that it was part of the Temple Mount


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



 "this wall has nothing to do with the Hebrews"






 "this wall has nothing to do with the Hebrews"






 "this wall has nothing to do with the Hebrews"






 "this wall has nothing to do with the Hebrews"






 "this wall has nothing to do with the Hebrews"







 "this wall has nothing to do with the Hebrews"


----------



## Art__Allm (May 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No mention of it being part of a roman fort...



So what do you believe it is?
Part of some ancient Jewish tempel that confirms the fairy tales of the Old Testament?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 26, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of it being part of a roman fort...
> ...



Yes.  And it's not a fairy tale that a Temple stood in Jerusalem.  It's history.  Now Muhammed flying to Jerusalem on a winged horse is another matter.


----------



## Phoenall (May 26, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of it being part of a roman fort...
> ...






 Part of the Temple mount built by Herod as a retaining wall for the Temple he had built. It is nothing to do with islam or the Romans, as I have seen Roman forts from the same period and they contain a lot of concrete. The fact that it is the site of the ancient Jewish Temple according to Judaism, Christianity and islam then supported by Roman and Greek evidence shows that you are just spouting the lies and libels posted on the white supremacist and Nazi sites.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of it being part of a roman fort...
> ...


All three holy books contain "tales", that's what faith is all about, 'etard.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


And that's not what the Koran says.  It says "Mohammad's body flew to the furthest mosque".  Never mentions Jerusalem.  Mohamad gives Jerusalem to the Jews in the beginning of the Koran.


----------



## Penelope (May 26, 2015)

[


Roudy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Here we thought God gave Jerusalem to the Jews, what a hoot, who knew they were talking about Muhammad.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> [
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...



I'm talking about the Koran you fucking idiot.  Mohammad specifically instructs his followers to face Mecca and NOT Jerusalem, because it is the holy land for the Jews.  Earlier even, the Koran, like the OT and NT, specifically says that Israel is the holy land of the Jews given to them by God.

Ask your Palestinian boyfriend why they point their asses to their "holy mosque" in Jerusalem.  If the place is so dear to them why do they fart at it?


----------



## Penelope (May 26, 2015)

And yet Jerusalem is never mentioned in the torah at all is it?


*Shalim* (derived from the triconsonantal Semitic rootS-L-M, and also romanized as *Shalem*, *Salem*, and *Salim*) was the name of a god in the Canaanite religion pantheon, mentioned in inscriptions found in Ugarit (Ras Shamra) in Syria.[1][2]William F. Albright identified Shalim as the god of dusk, and Shahar as god of the dawn.[3] In the _Dictionary of deities and demons in the Bible_, Shalim is also identified as the deity representing Venus or the "Evening Star," and Shahar, the "Morning Star".[1]

Many scholars believe that the name of Shalim is preserved in the name of the city Jerusalem.[1][5][6][7] The god Shalim may have been associated with dusk and the evening star in the etymological senses of a 'completion' of the day, 'sunset' and 'peace'.[8]

Shalim - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

(so you shouldn't be talking about how messed up Islam is since they learned most of it from the Babylonian Jews, "people of the book, Jews, Sabeans, and Christians.

Methuselah lived 969 years,
Moses parted the Red Sea
Joshua commanded the sun to stand still
Jonah lived 3 days and 3 nights in the belly of a big fish
and the best of all,
Solomon had 700 wifes and 300 concubines, and yet only had 3 children, the birth control back then must of been real good.


----------



## Roudy (May 26, 2015)

You have got to be the dumbest most ignorant creature on this planet.  No wonder, Muslim men are attracted to dumbass uglier than lava retards like you.

Jerusalem, Zion, and Israel are mentioned hundreds of times in the Old and New Testament. The Koran also confirms the city is holy Jewish land.

Mohammad never set foot in Jersualem. He specifically told Muslims to face Mecca, not Jerusalem.

Keep pointing your asses to that holy mosque and farting at it.

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (May 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> And yet Jerusalem is never mentioned in the torah at all is it?
> 
> 
> *Shalim* (derived from the triconsonantal Semitic rootS-L-M, and also romanized as *Shalem*, *Salem*, and *Salim*) was the name of a god in the Canaanite religion pantheon, mentioned in inscriptions found in Ugarit (Ras Shamra) in Syria.[1][2]William F. Albright identified Shalim as the god of dusk, and Shahar as god of the dawn.[3] In the _Dictionary of deities and demons in the Bible_, Shalim is also identified as the deity representing Venus or the "Evening Star," and Shahar, the "Morning Star".[1]
> ...



Nutjob:  "And yet Jerusalem is never mentioned in the torah at all is it?"






In the Old Testament, Jerusalem is referred to 669 times and Zion (which usually means Jerusalem, sometimes the Land of Israel) 154 times, while Zion Gadol (large Zion) is only mentioned 11 times. The Pentateuch refers to Moriah as the location of the binding of Isaac, and 2 Chronicles 3:1 connects this to the Temple Mount in Jerusalem.

The book of Psalms, which has been frequently recited and memorized by Jews and Christians for centuries, says: (etc.)


"By the rivers of Babylon we sat down and wept when we remembered Zion." (Psalms 137:1)
"For there they that carried us away captive required of us a song; and they that wasted us _required of us_ mirth, _saying_, Sing us _one_ of the songs of Zion. How shall we sing the LORD's song in a strange land? *If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget her cunning* . If I do not remember thee, let my tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth; if I prefer not Jerusalem above my chief joy. Remember, O LORD, the children of Edom in the day of Jerusalem; who said, Rase _it_, rase _it_, even to the foundation thereof; O daughter of Babylon, that art to be destroyed; happy shall he be, that repayeth thee as thou hast served us." (Psalms 137:3-8) (King James Version, with italics for words not in the original Hebrew)
"O God, the nations have entered into your inheritance, they have defiled the sanctuary of your holiness, they have turned Jerusalem into heaps of rubble...they have shed their blood like water round Jerusalem..." (Psalms 79:1-3);
"...O Jerusalem, the built up Jerusalem is like a city that is united together...Pray for the peace of Jerusalem..." (Psalms 122:2-6);
"Jerusalem is surrounded by mountains as God surrounds his people forever" (Psalms 125:3);
"The builder of Jerusalem is God, the outcast of Israel he will gather in...Praise God O Jerusalem, laud your God O Zion." (Psalms 147:2-12)


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 24, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



This is ridiculous.  I don't believe Begin said any of that.  Putting statements in quotation marks doesn't signify that people actually said those things.  Now I know why you have a rat in your avatar--because you are one.


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 24, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



You are right

Begin Center Diary Correcting A Misquotation Reputedly By Menachem Begin


----------



## montelatici (Jun 24, 2015)

Ahh, Hasbara damage control.  Predictable.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Ahh, Hasbara damage control.  Predictable.







AH! YES islamocatholic lies and propaganda to ide the truth, how very boring


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jun 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> 
> It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion...
> 
> ...


 
So you are for a " Palestinian state" with a NJA policy but not a Jewish one that allows Arabs? Tell us why there are approx. 50 Arab/ Muslim Countries , many with a NJA policy yet there is no condemnation. It's because you're a Racist


----------



## Roudy (Jun 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Ahh, Hasbara damage control.  Predictable.


Didn't see any damage for it to be controlled. Just a bunch of Palestinians pointing their asses towards their so called holy site. LOL


----------



## Challenger (Jun 25, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Not so much.

"Begin was referring not to "the Palestinians" in a general sense but very specifically, he was referring to terrorists who target children within Israel...Kapeliouk neither recanted nor apologized for his deception..."

Despite the valiant attempt by the Hasbarists to obfuscate matters, the fact remains Begin was referring to Palestinians in his speech, resistance fighters or not, and his choice of words reflected his personal views about Palestinians.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...







 And your choice of words show you to be a RABID RACIST NAZI JEW HATER


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 25, 2015)

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


 
I believe the part about Begin possibly describing Palestinian terrorists as beasts walking on two legs, which was, by the way, the only documented part.  But the rest--Come on!!  "The Palestinians must be our slaves, we are divine gods, other races are human excrement, our destiny is to rule over inferior races, the Palestinian masses will lick our feet".  If you believe that Begin actually said those undocumented statements, then I don't know what to think about you.


----------



## Humanity (Jun 25, 2015)

proudveteran06 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...



Nope, cannot be racist against a religion!


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Definitive proof that Jew is not a race, say a map of the Jewish Genome compared to a map of the arab genome or the Caucasian genome ( no such beast as the European genome )


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 25, 2015)

Humanity said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



OK, bigoted then.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 25, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...






 Religious intolerance akin to racial hatred is the phrase that is used


----------



## Challenger (Jun 26, 2015)

proudveteran06 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from a recent comment by a British Zionist I thought I would ask this question of peoples views/understanding of Zionism....
> ...



I think most of us are for a "Palestinian state" as you put it, of equal rights for all, freedom for all, a secular state where religion is irrelevant. As for your "No Jewish people Allowed" statement, that's Zionist propaganda; it should more accurately state "No Israelis Allowed" even Saudi Arabia allows Jewish people to work there so long as they are not Israeli citizens or have passports with indications they have entered Israel at any time. 

Saudi Daily Al-Watan Reports Saudi Arabia Now Allows Jews To Work In The Kingdom


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 26, 2015)

Challenger said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 As you link says     NOW   because it was a capital offence not that long ago. And I believe it was because of American military personnel training Saudis that where Jews


----------



## Humanity (Jun 26, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Not at all....

I think you confuse me with Phoney the Yorkshireman!


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 26, 2015)

Humanity,  et al,

The confusion might be in the close association between Zionism and those of the Jewish faith.



Humanity said:


> It seems that even the Zionist supporters are now stating that Zionism has NOTHING to do with religion...


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, one could say that it is movement that furthers the consummation of the national aspirations of a membership comprised of mostly constituents of the Jewish faith and culture.

But not all those followers of the Jewish faith and culture are zionists.



Humanity said:


> Here is what the British Zionist posted...
> 
> *Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת, IPA: [t͡sijo̞ˈnut], translit._Tziyonut_, after _Zion_) is a nationalist and political movement of Jews and Jewish culture that supports the reestablishment of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the historic Land of Israel


*(COMMENT)*

I am not sure that being a follower or practicing the Jewish Faith is a necessary or sufficient condition to be a Zionist.

You can be a Israeli nationalist and not agree with zionism; and there is an argument among some Israelis as to whether Zionism is in the best national interests of Israel.

I am not sure that you can say historically that Zionism was a political movement.  It has only been a year since the establishment of the Zionist Union.  Not all Zionists are members of the Zionist Union; but may be affiliated with another Party.



Humanity said:


> Whether your view of nationalism is primordialist or modernist, the fact remains that Zionism is a Nationalistic Political movement that, to be fair, is outdated and frowned upon by modern society!


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure what Zionism means anymore in the practical sense.  At one time, it was associated with the concept of self-determination.  And while the Zionist Union is most often described as a center-left party, it is, more often than not, very right-wing (Hard Line) on issues in dealing with the Palestinians.

I to believe that the Israelis will eventually let the Zionist Movements slip away into the dark void.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## aris2chat (Jun 26, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Humanity,  et al,
> 
> The confusion might be in the close association between Zionism and those of the Jewish faith.
> 
> ...



Term is highly over used by hate mongers.  I would like to see it fade away.  Just say Israeli nationalism or historic jewish state.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 NOPE  he/she can see your posts and knows you to be a bigot


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 27, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity,  et al,
> ...







 That means they will have to find a new word to mangle and hide behind to mask their RACISM. The have used Israel, Israeli, Zionist, Zionist entity and a whole host of other terms in the belief that they are hiding their RACIAL HATRED from sight


----------



## Humanity (Jun 27, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> You can be a Israeli nationalist and not agree with zionism; and there is an argument among some Israelis as to whether Zionism is in the best national interests of Israel.
> 
> I am not sure that you can say historically that Zionism was a political movement. It has only been a year since the establishment of the Zionist Union. Not all Zionists are members of the Zionist Union; but may be affiliated with another Party.



With zionism being a nationalist movement, yes of course there are exceptions, but I would think that most Israeli nationalists would agree with zionism.

The way that zionism has worked historically it can only be a political movement. The recently established zionist union is simply a name adopted in the formation of a new political party in an attempt to win votes! 

If not a political movement then, historically, how would you describe zionism?


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 27, 2015)

Humanity,  et al,

As I previously agreed to, I believe that the modern day "Zionism Movement" has outlived its usefulness.



Humanity said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > You can be a Israeli nationalist and not agree with zionism; and there is an argument among some Israelis as to whether Zionism is in the best national interests of Israel.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

*(The Opinion of an Outside Observer)*

I will agree that, like a lobbyist and activist, both Zionism and the Alliance [_Alliance Israélite Universelle_ (AIU)] in terms of a organizational structure ---  a Jewish collective, having the common goals to advance their shared political, social, and economic and industrial views such that it might influence government.  When we speak of nationalism we generally mean to describe four issues _(particular to Israel and the Jewish State)_: 

(1) Transmitting the attitude that the members of a nation have when they care about their national identity,  
(2) Endorsing the actions that the members of a nation take when seeking to achieve self-determination.
(3) Promoting the continued maintenance of the nation that arose from self-determination.
(4) Protecting and preserving the condition of contemporary Judaism and Jewish civilization and culture.​
The competing basic ideal are that, in thumbnail view:

The Alliance promotes the ideals of Jewish self-defense and self-sufficiency through education and professional development _(socially, economically, educationally, and industrially)_. 
The Zionist promotes the re-establishment of the Jewish National Home and the development and protection of a Jewish State of Israel.​
There is no essential difference in a Nationalist, Zionist, or a follower of the old Alliance.  BUT, with Zionism, there is baggage attached and this baggage is used to stipulate that anything to do with Zionism is despicable; an unfortunate legacy.   That baggage _(rightly or wrongly)_ revolves around the expression of expansionism _(of the current State of Israel)_ and repatriation _(of the defined territory of ancient Israel/Judah)_.   "As In his letter to Ghandi, Martin Buber (1878–1965) insisted on the spatial orientation of Jewish existence and defended the Zionist cause against the critic who saw in it only a form of colonialism."  We see this here, in our own forum.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > You can be a Israeli nationalist and not agree with zionism; and there is an argument among some Israelis as to whether Zionism is in the best national interests of Israel.
> ...







 But it is not a terrorist/violent/racist movement as you imply when you use the term out of context and in a racist manner


----------



## Humanity (Jun 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Just a couple of questions on your latest dumbass post....

Where did I imply anything? 
Where did I use the term our of context?
How can I be racist against a political organisation?

Three very simple questions... 

If you do not have the capacity to answer them properly then don't bother wasting your bandwidth!


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 With your out of context use of the term Zionist

 When you used it for other than its definition

 Because you use the term other than its definition and intended use


----------



## Humanity (Jun 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Ouch, not another Phoney fail!

Didn't answer a single question! 

So, let's try again...

Where did I imply anything?
Where did I use the term our of context?
How can I be racist against a political organisation?

No Phoney, I am not just going to take your insane rantings as evidence... 

You have got an opportunity to finally score a point against me here Phoney... 

Looks like it's you being an ignorant dumbass again!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I don't really think Humanity is bigoted towards Jews.  I just think he is misguided in his beliefs about "Palestine", and I didn't like him playing around with words.   (BTW, I am a he.)


----------



## Humanity (Jun 28, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Thank you...

My beliefs, based upon historical fact, current affairs and a huge dose of humanity, and are mine to make...

"Misguided"? No more than anyone else beliefs! 

You see, I am more than happy to accept when I am wrong, unlike some here. I am also more than happy to look at things objectively...

I have stated, on more than one occasion, that I believe that the Jews have a right to a homeland... As I believe the Palestinians have a right to a homeland...

I do not like the way the Israeli government manipulates the media, with assistance from the US, I do not like the way that there is very little coming out of Israel to find a peaceful solution. For example, sending more settlers into occupied territory is NOT a road to peace!

I am not anti Jew, far from it, I am however anti Israeli government policies... Does that make me bigoted? Does that make me antisemitic? Well, I will let you decide...

Suffice to say, I am against some of my own governments policies also!


----------



## Mindful (Jun 28, 2015)

Today in Jewish History - Tammuz 11

Yahrtzeit of Alfred Dreyfus (1859 - 1935), a French army officer who was falsely arrested and charged with treason. Dreyfus was the victim of a frame-up; falsified documents were exposed in a famous open letter entitled J'accuse! (I Accuse!). This scandal, which came to be known as the Dreyfus Affair, bitterly divided French society for many years. Dreyfus was stripped of his rank and sentenced to life imprisonment on Devil's Island. (Five years later, he was released and later pardoned.) 

Theodor Herzl, a Jewish journalist reporting on the trial, was so affected by the anti-Semitism and injustice, that he committed his life to vigorously pursuing the cause of Zionism.


----------



## rylah (Jun 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...




So do Yo believe in Jewish homeland *in Israel?*
why do You tend to look at what You consider Israeli ways to conflict, while turning a blind eye to all
the Peace and Land Offerings by Israel throughout the century? What about water, electricity that was supplied during the wars in spite of all?

Why do You highlight the Israeli negative while neglecting the baestinian breaches of every ceasefire?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 28, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Wrong again as I gave you the answers, here they are again. It is not my fault that you struggle to take them in.


With your out of context use of the term Zionist

When you used it for other than its definition

Because you use the term other than its definition and intended use


----------

